# (Error code: ssl_error_bad_cert_domain) Mozilla Firefox



## Wiktor222 (Jun 28, 2010)

Hello New to the site. I received the error message when I try to delete or repost my postings in my Craigslist account. (Error code: ssl_error_bad_cert_domain) I go to craigslist.com and hit my account and log in with no problems but when I try to do anything else I get this message: This Connection is Untrusted You have asked Firefox to connect securely to post.craigslist.org, but we can't confirm that your connection is secure. Normally, when you try to connect securely, sites will present trusted identification to prove that you are going to the right place. However, this site's identity can't be verified. What Should I Do? If you usually connect to this site without problems, this error could mean that someone is trying to impersonate the site, and you shouldn't continue. Technical Details: post.craigslist.org uses an invalid security certificate. The certificate is only valid for the following names: a248.e.akamai.net , *.akamaihd.net (Error code: ssl_error_bad_cert_domain) I understand the risks: If you understand what's going on, you can tell Firefox to start trusting this site's identification. Even if you trust the site, this error could mean that someone is tampering with your connection. Don't add an exception unless you know there's a good reason why this site doesn't use trusted identification. Now the only thing I can think of is that I placed my email address in my posting and received a replay email. In the email there was a link a clicked on and it took me to the log in page of Craigslist. Once Iseen that I figured it was to get access to my usernam and password and deleted that page. The next day or two I got this problem when I try to change items in my account. I tried to add an exception but when I click certificate I get this message: Certificate belongs to a different site, which indicates an identity theft. Once I seen that I did not I did not Confirm Security Exception Please any help would be greatly appreciated. I use Mozilla Firefox and Windows XP.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

you are best to email craigslist for this one
basically they use akamai to spread the load on their servers at busy times & it looks like there is a misconfiguration at their end

I don't think it is an attempt to steal your log in , although you are correct to be alert & not to ignore the warning 

Only people who can answer you are craigslist though


----------



## Wiktor222 (Jun 28, 2010)

It turned out I had a system dump when I ran a virus scan and something else so my computer was infected.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

if you think you might still be infected then

Download to Desktop: DDS by sUBs from one of these locations:

http://download.bleepingcomputer.com/sUBs/dds.com
http://download.bleepingcomputer.com/sUBs/dds.scr
http://www.forospyware.com/sUBs/dds

double click DDS.scr to run

When complete, DDS.txt will open.

Click Yes for Optional Scan.
Save both reports to your desktop.
DDS.txt
Attach.txt

Attach the contents of both logs back here.

download gmer rootkit detector from http://gmer.net

unzip it & double click the gmer.exe file

It will do a quick scan automatically, when that finishes select the rootkit tab & press scan. When it finishes press copy & post back the log it makes


----------



## Wiktor222 (Jun 28, 2010)

I ran Registry Mechanic and it gave me this registry to repair:
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Gabest\vsfilter\DefTexPathes
I tried to go to Craigslist today and got the same warning but this time it was www.basspro.com that had the invalid security certificate.
Now I am able to delete and repost without a warning on Craigslist.
I am baffeled hope these log files will help you give me an answer Thanks.
OH I also removed Microsoft Silverlight.

Just to let you know I use Malwarebytes, Spywareblaster, Registry mechanic, CCleaner, Trojan Remover, Spybot and Eset Nod32 The only one I have running in the backround is Registry Mechanic & Eset.

DDS (Ver_10-03-17.01) - NTFSx86 
Run by Victor at 10:33:52.63 on Wed 06/30/2010
Internet Explorer: 8.0.6001.18702
Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.1.2600.3.1252.1.1033.18.1015.285 [GMT -4:00]

AV: ESET NOD32 Antivirus 4.2 *On-access scanning enabled* (Updated) {E5E70D32-0101-4F12-8FB0-D96ACA4F34C0}

============== Running Processes ===============

C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost -k DcomLaunch
svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k WudfServiceGroup
svchost.exe
svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\LClock\LClock.exe
C:\Program Files\Utilities\VisualTooltip\VisualToolTip.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMax4PNP.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\PowerISO\PWRISOVM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Stardock\ObjectDock\ObjectDock.exe
C:\Program Files\Styler\Styler.exe
svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k Akamai
C:\Program Files\Diskeeper Corporation\Diskeeper\DkService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k hpdevmgmt
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k HPZ12
C:\Program Files\Norton Ghost\Agent\VProSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\PC Tools\sMonitor\StartManSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k HPZ12
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k imgsvc
C:\Program Files\Norton Ghost\Shared\Drivers\SymSnapService.exe
C:\Program Files\ESET\ESET NOD32 Antivirus\ekrn.exe
C:\Program Files\ESET\ESET NOD32 Antivirus\egui.exe
C:\Program Files\uTorrent\uTorrent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbam.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Registry Mechanic\RegMech.exe
C:\Program Files\Registry Mechanic\Alert.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\msiexec.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Victor\My Documents\DownLoads\dds.com

============== Pseudo HJT Report ===============

uStart Page = hxxp://www.google.com/ig?refresh=1
uInternet Settings,ProxyOverride = <local>
BHO: MRI_DISABLED - No File
BHO: Adobe PDF Link Helper: {18df081c-e8ad-4283-a596-fa578c2ebdc3} - c:\program files\common files\adobe\acrobat\activex\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection: {53707962-6f74-2d53-2644-206d7942484f} - c:\progra~1\spybot~1\SDHelper.dll
BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper: {72853161-30c5-4d22-b7f9-0bbc1d38a37e} - c:\progra~1\micros~2\office14\GROOVEEX.DLL
BHO: SSVHelper Class: {761497bb-d6f0-462c-b6eb-d4daf1d92d43} - c:\program files\java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
BHO: Office Document Cache Handler: {b4f3a835-0e21-4959-ba22-42b3008e02ff} - c:\progra~1\micros~2\office14\URLREDIR.DLL
TB: StylerToolBar: {d2f8f919-690b-4ea2-9fa7-a203d1e04f75} - c:\program files\styler\tb\StylerTB.dll
uRun: [AdobeBridge] 
uRun: [Skype] "c:\program files\skype\phone\Skype.exe" /nosplash /minimized
uRun: [RegistryMechanic] c:\program files\registry mechanic\RegMech.exe /H
mRun: [LClock] c:\program files\lclock\LClock.exe
mRun: [VisualTooltip] c:\program files\utilities\visualtooltip\VisualToolTip.exe
mRun: [SoundMAXPnP] c:\program files\analog devices\soundmax\SMax4PNP.exe
mRun: [SoundMAX] c:\program files\analog devices\soundmax\Smax4.exe /tray
mRun: [IgfxTray] c:\windows\system32\igfxtray.exe
mRun: [HotKeysCmds] c:\windows\system32\hkcmd.exe
mRun: [Persistence] c:\windows\system32\igfxpers.exe
mRun: [AdobeCS4ServiceManager] "c:\program files\common files\adobe\cs4servicemanager\CS4ServiceManager.exe" -launchedbylogin
mRun: [Adobe ARM] "c:\program files\common files\adobe\arm\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
mRun: [PWRISOVM.EXE] c:\program files\poweriso\PWRISOVM.EXE
mRun: [BCSSync] "c:\program files\microsoft office\office14\BCSSync.exe" /DelayServices
mRun: [hpqSRMon] 
mRun: [egui] "c:\program files\eset\eset nod32 antivirus\egui.exe" /hide /waitservice
mRunOnce: [Uninstall Adobe Download Manager] "c:\windows\system32\rundll32.exe" "c:\program files\nos\bin\getPlus_Helper.dll",Uninstall /IE2883E8F-472F-4fb0-9522-AC9BF37916A7 /Get1noarp
dRunOnce: [nltide_3] rundll32 advpack.dll,LaunchINFSectionEx nLite.inf,C,,4,N
dRunOnce: [ShowDeskFix] regsvr32 /s /n /i:u shell32
StartupFolder: c:\docume~1\victor\startm~1\programs\startup\onenot~1.lnk - c:\program files\microsoft office\office14\ONENOTEM.EXE
StartupFolder: c:\docume~1\victor\startm~1\programs\startup\stardo~1.lnk - c:\program files\stardock\objectdock\ObjectDock.exe
StartupFolder: c:\docume~1\victor\startm~1\programs\startup\styler.lnk - c:\docume~1\victor\applic~1\microsoft\installer\{e9ecf354-2422-4fdb-9abf-d8adac0ef941}\_585b207a.exe
StartupFolder: c:\docume~1\alluse~1\startm~1\programs\startup\mri_di~1\hpdigi~1.lnk - c:\program files\hp\digital imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
StartupFolder: c:\docume~1\alluse~1\startm~1\programs\startup\mri_di~1\logite~1.lnk - c:\program files\logitech\logitech harmony remote software 7\HarmonyRemote.exe
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - c:\progra~1\micros~2\office14\EXCEL.EXE/3000
IE: Se&nd to OneNote - c:\progra~1\micros~2\office14\ONBttnIE.dll/105
IE: {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
IE: {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - {48E73304-E1D6-4330-914C-F5F514E3486C} - c:\program files\microsoft office\office14\ONBttnIE.dll
IE: {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - {FFFDC614-B694-4AE6-AB38-5D6374584B52} - c:\program files\microsoft office\office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
IE: {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - c:\program files\skype\toolbars\internet explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
IE: {DDE87865-83C5-48c4-8357-2F5B1AA84522} - {DDE87865-83C5-48c4-8357-2F5B1AA84522} - c:\program files\hp\digital imaging\smart web printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
IE: {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - c:\progra~1\spybot~1\SDHelper.dll
DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} - hxxp://download.microsoft.com/download/E/5/6/E5611B10-0D6D-4117-8430-A67417AA88CD/LegitCheckControl.cab
DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_05-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0005-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_05-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_05-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - hxxp://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
Filter: text/xml - {807573E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - c:\program files\common files\microsoft shared\office14\MSOXMLMF.DLL
Handler: skype-ie-addon-data - {91774881-D725-4E58-B298-07617B9B86A8} - c:\program files\skype\toolbars\internet explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
Handler: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - c:\progra~1\common~1\skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
Notify: igfxcui - igfxdev.dll
SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - c:\windows\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
SEH: Groove GFS Stub Execution Hook: {b5a7f190-dda6-4420-b3ba-52453494e6cd} - c:\progra~1\micros~2\office14\GROOVEEX.DLL
mASetup: {D58F39FF-953E-4F45-898F-59F243B9A523} - RUNDLL32 advpack.dll,LaunchINFSection Sidebar.inf,Register

================= FIREFOX ===================

FF - ProfilePath - c:\docume~1\victor\applic~1\mozilla\firefox\profiles\adfcv2w1.default\
FF - prefs.js: browser.startup.homepage - hxxp://www.google.com/ig
FF - plugin: c:\documents and settings\victor\application data\mozilla\firefox\profiles\adfcv2w1.default\extensions\{e2883e8f-472f-4fb0-9522-ac9bf37916a7}\plugins\np_gp.dll
FF - plugin: c:\progra~1\micros~2\office14\NPAUTHZ.DLL
FF - plugin: c:\progra~1\micros~2\office14\NPSPWRAP.DLL
FF - HiddenExtension: Microsoft .NET Framework Assistant: {20a82645-c095-46ed-80e3-08825760534b} - c:\windows\microsoft.net\framework\v3.5\windows presentation foundation\dotnetassistantextension\
FF - HiddenExtension: Java Console: No Registry Reference - c:\program files\mozilla firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0005-ABCDEFFEDCBA}

---- FIREFOX POLICIES ----
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\greprefs\all.js - pref("ui.use_native_colors", true);
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\greprefs\all.js - pref("ui.use_native_popup_windows", false);
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\greprefs\all.js - pref("browser.enable_click_image_resizing", true);
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\greprefs\all.js - pref("accessibility.browsewithcaret_shortcut.enabled", true);
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\greprefs\all.js - pref("javascript.options.mem.high_water_mark", 32);
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\greprefs\all.js - pref("javascript.options.mem.gc_frequency", 1600);
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\greprefs\all.js - pref("network.auth.force-generic-ntlm", false);
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\greprefs\all.js - pref("svg.smil.enabled", false);
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\greprefs\all.js - pref("ui.trackpoint_hack.enabled", -1);
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\greprefs\all.js - pref("browser.formfill.debug", false);
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\greprefs\all.js - pref("browser.formfill.agedWeight", 2);
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\greprefs\all.js - pref("browser.formfill.bucketSize", 1);
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\greprefs\all.js - pref("browser.formfill.maxTimeGroupings", 25);
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\greprefs\all.js - pref("browser.formfill.timeGroupingSize", 604800);
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\greprefs\all.js - pref("browser.formfill.boundaryWeight", 25);
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\greprefs\all.js - pref("browser.formfill.prefixWeight", 5);
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\greprefs\all.js - pref("html5.enable", false);
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\greprefs\security-prefs.js - pref("security.ssl.allow_unrestricted_renego_everywhere__temporarily_available_pref", true);
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\greprefs\security-prefs.js - pref("security.ssl.renego_unrestricted_hosts", "");
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\greprefs\security-prefs.js - pref("security.ssl.treat_unsafe_negotiation_as_broken", false);
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\greprefs\security-prefs.js - pref("security.ssl.require_safe_negotiation", false);
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\greprefs\security-prefs.js - pref("security.ssl3.rsa_seed_sha", true);
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\defaults\pref\firefox-branding.js - pref("app.update.download.backgroundInterval", 600);
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\defaults\pref\firefox-branding.js - pref("app.update.url.manual", "http://www.firefox.com");
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\defaults\pref\firefox-branding.js - pref("browser.search.param.yahoo-fr-ja", "mozff");
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\defaults\pref\firefox.js - pref("extensions.{972ce4c6-7e08-4474-a285-3208198ce6fd}.name", "chrome://browser/locale/browser.properties");
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\defaults\pref\firefox.js - pref("extensions.{972ce4c6-7e08-4474-a285-3208198ce6fd}.description", "chrome://browser/locale/browser.properties");
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\defaults\pref\firefox.js - pref("xpinstall.whitelist.add", "addons.mozilla.org");
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\defaults\pref\firefox.js - pref("xpinstall.whitelist.add.36", "getpersonas.com");
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\defaults\pref\firefox.js - pref("lightweightThemes.update.enabled", true);
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\defaults\pref\firefox.js - pref("browser.allTabs.previews", false);
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\defaults\pref\firefox.js - pref("plugins.hide_infobar_for_outdated_plugin", false);
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\defaults\pref\firefox.js - pref("plugins.update.notifyUser", false);
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\defaults\pref\firefox.js - pref("toolbar.customization.usesheet", false);
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\defaults\pref\firefox.js - pref("browser.taskbar.previews.enable", false);
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\defaults\pref\firefox.js - pref("browser.taskbar.previews.max", 20);
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\defaults\pref\firefox.js - pref("browser.taskbar.previews.cachetime", 20);

============= SERVICES / DRIVERS ===============

=============== Created Last 30 ================

2010-06-30 14:15:53 0 --sha-w- C:\DkHyperbootSync
2010-06-30 00:48:43 0 d-----w- c:\program files\Auto Clicker
2010-06-29 19:30:08 0 d-----w- c:\docume~1\victor\applic~1\uTorrent
2010-06-29 19:25:35 0 d-----w- c:\program files\ESET
2010-06-21 20:28:10 880640 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\UniBox10.ocx
2010-06-21 20:28:10 212992 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\UniBoxVB12.ocx
2010-06-21 20:28:10 1101824 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\UniBox210.ocx
2010-06-21 20:18:41 0 d-----w- c:\program files\common files\PC Tools
2010-06-19 04:53:00 743424 ------w- c:\windows\system32\dllcache\iedvtool.dll
2010-06-17 22:48:45 0 d-----w- C:\MRI_Updates
2010-06-14 18:00:43 21504 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\hidserv.dll
2010-06-14 18:00:40 14592 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\kbdhid.sys
2010-06-10 03:22:18 1308 ----a-w- C:\config.xml
2010-06-10 03:22:17 76226 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\RW_AppData.dat
2010-06-10 03:22:17 56 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\RW_{755AEE71-4DE9-11DF-89EA-806D6172696F}.dat
2010-06-10 03:22:17 444 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\RW_FileFlag.dat
2010-06-10 03:22:17 27168 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\RW_FileType.dat
2010-06-09 19:35:27 0 d-----w- c:\windows\system32\wbem\Repository
2010-06-08 02:27:43 0 d-----w- c:\docume~1\victor\applic~1\Registry Mechanic
2010-06-07 06:32:42 6815744 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\victor\ntuser.dat.rmbak
2010-06-05 20:50:02 0 d-----w- c:\program files\Linksys

==================== Find3M ====================

2010-06-23 02:56:59 87608 ----a-w- c:\docume~1\victor\applic~1\inst.exe
2010-06-23 02:56:59 47360 ----a-w- c:\docume~1\victor\applic~1\pcouffin.sys
2010-06-23 02:47:47 47360 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\pcouffin.sys
2010-06-23 01:21:36 473 ----a-w- c:\program files\Shortcut to DVDFab 7.lnk
2010-06-05 20:31:55 3 ----a-w- c:\program files\option.txt
2010-05-07 03:57:04 77350 ----a-w- c:\windows\hpqins05.dat
2010-05-05 13:30:57 173056 ------w- c:\windows\system32\dllcache\ie4uinit.exe
2010-05-02 05:22:50 1851264 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\win32k.sys
2010-05-02 05:22:50 1851264 ------w- c:\windows\system32\dllcache\win32k.sys
2010-04-29 00:53:42 20 ---h--w- c:\docume~1\alluse~1\applic~1\PKP_DLdu.DAT
2010-04-29 00:53:37 106496 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\ATL71.DLL
2010-04-29 00:43:37 0 ---h--w- c:\docume~1\alluse~1\applic~1\PKP_DLdw.DAT
2010-04-28 22:58:26 176993 ----a-w- c:\windows\hpwins19.dat
2010-04-22 13:29:39 21640 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\emptyregdb.dat
2010-04-20 05:30:08 285696 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\atmfd.dll
2010-04-20 05:30:08 285696 ------w- c:\windows\system32\dllcache\atmfd.dll
2010-04-16 18:00:00 85504 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\ff_vfw.dll
2010-04-06 08:52:46 2462720 ------w- c:\windows\system32\dllcache\WMVCore.dll

============= FINISH: 10:35:13.05 ===============

UNLESS SPECIFICALLY INSTRUCTED, DO NOT POST THIS LOG.
IF REQUESTED, ZIP IT UP & ATTACH IT

DDS (Ver_10-03-17.01)

Microsoft Windows XP Professional
Boot Device: \Device\HarddiskVolume1
Install Date: 4/22/2010 9:43:47 AM
System Uptime: 6/29/2010 2:56:32 PM (20 hours ago)

Motherboard: TOSHIBA | | Portable PC
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz | mFCPGA | 797/133mhz

==== Disk Partitions =========================

C: is FIXED (NTFS) - 75 GiB total, 40.506 GiB free.
D: is CDROM ()
E: is CDROM ()

==== Disabled Device Manager Items =============

Class GUID: {4D36E97E-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}
Description: PCI Modem
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_266D&SUBSYS_00011179&REV_04\3&B1BFB68&0&F3
Manufacturer: 
Name: PCI Modem
PNP Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_266D&SUBSYS_00011179&REV_04\3&B1BFB68&0&F3
Service:

==== System Restore Points ===================

RP1: 6/29/2010 1:58:55 AM - System Checkpoint
RP2: 6/29/2010 2:01:56 AM - Made by Registry Mechanic O
RP3: 6/29/2010 2:02:17 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP4: 6/29/2010 2:15:04 PM - Made by Registry Mechanic O
RP5: 6/29/2010 2:54:08 PM - Removed ESET NOD32 Antivirus
RP6: 6/29/2010 3:25:31 PM - Installed ESET NOD32 Antivirus
RP7: 6/29/2010 3:29:26 PM - Made by Registry Mechanic O
RP8: 6/30/2010 2:25:30 AM - Made by Registry Mechanic O
RP9: 6/30/2010 2:31:49 AM - Made by Registry Mechanic O
RP10: 6/30/2010 2:34:01 AM - Made by Registry Mechanic O
RP11: 6/30/2010 9:59:53 AM - Made by Registry Mechanic O
RP12: 6/30/2010 10:29:01 AM - Removed Microsoft Silverlight

==== Installed Programs ======================

µTorrent
32 Bit HP CIO Components Installer
4500_Help
Acrobat.com
Adobe AIR
Adobe Anchor Service CS4
Adobe Bridge CS4
Adobe CMaps CS4
Adobe Color - Photoshop Specific CS4
Adobe Color EU Extra Settings CS4
Adobe Color JA Extra Settings CS4
Adobe Color NA Recommended Settings CS4
Adobe Color Video Profiles CS CS4
Adobe CSI CS4
Adobe Default Language CS4
Adobe Device Central CS4
Adobe Download Manager
Adobe Drive CS4
Adobe ExtendScript Toolkit CS4
Adobe Extension Manager CS4
Adobe Flash Player 10 ActiveX
Adobe Flash Player 10 Plugin
Adobe Fonts All
Adobe Linguistics CS4
Adobe Media Player
Adobe Output Module
Adobe PDF Library Files CS4
Adobe Photoshop CS4
Adobe Photoshop CS4 Support
Adobe Reader 9.3.2
Adobe Search for Help
Adobe Service Manager Extension
Adobe Setup
Adobe Shockwave Player 11.5
Adobe Type Support CS4
Adobe Update Manager CS4
Adobe WinSoft Linguistics Plugin
Adobe XMP Panels CS4
AdobeColorCommonSetCMYK
AdobeColorCommonSetRGB
Akamai NetSession Interface
Alien Skin Eye Candy 5 Impact
Alien Skin Eye Candy 5 Nature
Alien Skin Eye Candy 5 Textures
Alien Skin Snap Art
Alien Skin Xenofex 2
Alky for Applications (Windows XP)
Apple Application Support
Apple Software Update
ArcSoft Panorama Maker 3
Auto Clicker v1.1
bpd_scan
BPDSoftware
BPDSoftware_Ini
BufferChm
CCleaner
Connect
CustomerResearchQFolder
Destination Component
DeviceDiscovery
DeviceManagementQFolder
Diskeeper 2010 
DocMgr
DocProc
DocProcQFolder
ESET NOD32 Antivirus
eSupportQFolder
Fax
File Uploader
Gadget Installer
GPBaseService
GPBaseService2
HijackThis 2.0.2
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB953595)
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB958484)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB954550-v5)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB961118)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB979306)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB981793)
HP Customer Participation Program 10.0
HP Document Manager 1.0
HP Imaging Device Functions 10.0
HP Officejet J4500 Series
HP Photosmart Essential 2.5
HP Smart Web Printing
HP Solution Center 13.0
HP Update
HPProductAssistant
HPSSupply
IconPackager
Intel(R) Graphics Media Accelerator Driver
J4500
Java(TM) 6 Update 5
K-Lite Codec Pack 5.9.0 (Full)
kuler
LClock
LiveUpdate 3.2 (Symantec Corporation)
Logitech Harmony Remote Software 7
Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
MarketResearch
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Security Update (KB979906)
Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 Service Pack 2
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.0 Service Pack 2
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1
Microsoft Compression Client Pack 1.0 for Windows XP
Microsoft Kernel-Mode Driver Framework Feature Pack 1.9
Microsoft Office 2007 Recent Documents Gadget
Microsoft Office Access MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Access Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Excel MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Groove MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office InfoPath MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office OneNote MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Outlook MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office PowerPoint MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Professional Plus 2010
Microsoft Office Proof (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Proof (French) 2010
Microsoft Office Proof (Spanish) 2010
Microsoft Office Proofing (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Publisher MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Shared MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Shared Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Word MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Software Update for Web Folders (English) 14
Microsoft User-Mode Driver Framework Feature Pack 1.0
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 ATL Update kb973924 - x86 9.0.30729.4148
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17
Mozilla Firefox (3.6.3)
MSVCSetup
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB954430)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB973688)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 Parser and SDK
Nikon Message Center
Nikon Transfer
Norton Ghost
ObjectDock Plus
OCR Software by I.R.I.S. 10.0
PDF Settings CS4
Photoshop Camera Raw
Picture Control Utility
PowerISO
ProductContext
PSSWCORE
QuickTime
Registry Mechanic 9.0
Right Click Image Converter
Scan
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB971961)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB981332)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB982381)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB968816)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB973540)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB978695)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923789)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB961501)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB969059)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB969947)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB970238)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB970430)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971468)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971657)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971961)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB972270)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973354)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973507)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973869)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973904)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974112)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974318)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974392)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974571)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975025)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975467)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975560)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975562)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975713)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB977816)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB977914)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978037)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978262)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978338)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978542)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978601)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978706)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB979309)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB979482)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB979559)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB979683)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB980195)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB980218)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB980232)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB981349)
Shop for HP Supplies
Skype Toolbars
Skype 4.2
SmartWebPrintingOC
SolutionCenter
SoundMAX
Spybot - Search & Destroy
SpywareBlaster 4.3
Status
Styler
Suite Shared Configuration CS4
System Requirements Lab for Intel
Toolbox
TrayApp
Trojan Remover 6.8.1
Unlocker 1.8.5
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB963707)
Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB980182)
Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB976662)
Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB980182)
Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB980302)
Update for Windows XP (KB967715)
Update for Windows XP (KB968389)
Update for Windows XP (KB971737)
Update for Windows XP (KB973687)
Update for Windows XP (KB973815)
VideoToolkit01
VisiPics V1.30
VLC media player 1.0.5
WebFldrs XP
WebReg
Windows Genuine Advantage Notifications (KB905474)
Windows Internet Explorer 8
Windows Media Format 11 runtime
Windows Media Player 11
Windows Sidebar
Windows Vista Sounds Pack
WinRAR archiver
XML Paper Specification Shared Components Pack 1.0

==== Event Viewer Messages From Past Week ========

6/29/2010 1:58:02 AM, error: sr [1] - The System Restore filter encountered the unexpected error '0xC000003A' while processing the file '_filelst.cfg' on the volume 'HarddiskVolume1'. It has stopped monitoring the volume.
6/28/2010 11:25:20 AM, error: Service Control Manager [7022] - The HP CUE DeviceDiscovery Service service hung on starting.
6/26/2010 10:22:54 AM, error: W32Time [17] - Time Provider NtpClient: An error occurred during DNS lookup of the manually configured peer 'time.windows.com,0x1'. NtpClient will try the DNS lookup again in 15 minutes. The error was: A socket operation was attempted to an unreachable host. (0x80072751)
6/23/2010 8:19:45 PM, error: Dhcp [1002] - The IP address lease 0.0.0.0 for the Network Card with network address 00A0D1BD483C has been denied by the DHCP server 192.168.0.1 (The DHCP Server sent a DHCPNACK message).
6/23/2010 8:19:42 PM, error: Dhcp [1002] - The IP address lease 192.168.0.100 for the Network Card with network address 00A0D1BD483C has been denied by the DHCP server 192.168.0.1 (The DHCP Server sent a DHCPNACK message).

==== End Of File ===========================


----------



## Wiktor222 (Jun 28, 2010)

GMER 1.0.15.15281 - http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2010-06-30 14:11:59
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3
Running: 8kw3fohq.exe; Driver: C:\DOCUME~1\Victor\LOCALS~1\Temp\pwtorpow.sys

---- System - GMER 1.0.15 ----

SSDT \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ehdrv.sys (ESET Helper driver/ESET) ZwAssignProcessToJobObject [0xA84C5610]
SSDT \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ehdrv.sys (ESET Helper driver/ESET) ZwDebugActiveProcess [0xA84C5C10]
SSDT \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ehdrv.sys (ESET Helper driver/ESET) ZwDuplicateObject [0xA84C5730]
SSDT \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ehdrv.sys (ESET Helper driver/ESET) ZwOpenProcess [0xA84C54B0]
SSDT \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ehdrv.sys (ESET Helper driver/ESET) ZwOpenThread [0xA84C5570]
SSDT \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ehdrv.sys (ESET Helper driver/ESET) ZwProtectVirtualMemory [0xA84C56D0]
SSDT \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ehdrv.sys (ESET Helper driver/ESET) ZwSetContextThread [0xA84C5690]
SSDT \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ehdrv.sys (ESET Helper driver/ESET) ZwSetInformationThread [0xA84C5650]
SSDT \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ehdrv.sys (ESET Helper driver/ESET) ZwSetSecurityObject [0xA84C57D0]
SSDT \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ehdrv.sys (ESET Helper driver/ESET)  ZwSuspendProcess [0xA84C5510]
SSDT \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ehdrv.sys (ESET Helper driver/ESET) ZwSuspendThread [0xA84C5590]
SSDT \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ehdrv.sys (ESET Helper driver/ESET) ZwTerminateProcess [0xA84C54D0]
SSDT \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ehdrv.sys (ESET Helper driver/ESET) ZwTerminateThread [0xA84C55D0]
SSDT \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ehdrv.sys (ESET Helper driver/ESET) ZwWriteVirtualMemory [0xA84C5750]

---- Kernel code sections - GMER 1.0.15 ----

init C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\tifm21.sys entry point in "init" section [0xB9ECEEBF]

---- User code sections - GMER 1.0.15 ----

.text C:\Program Files\Registry Mechanic\Alert.exe[1544] kernel32.dll!CreateThread + 1A 7C8106F1 4 Bytes CALL 0045027D C:\Program Files\Registry Mechanic\Alert.exe (PC Tool Smart Alert/PC Tool)
.text C:\Program Files\ESET\ESET NOD32 Antivirus\ekrn.exe[2600] kernel32.dll!SetUnhandledExceptionFilter 7C84495D 4 Bytes [C2, 04, 00, 00]
.text C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe[3496] ntdll.dll!LdrLoadDll 7C9163C3 5 Bytes JMP 004013F0 C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe (Firefox/Mozilla Corporation)

---- User IAT/EAT - GMER 1.0.15 ----

IAT C:\Program Files\Registry Mechanic\RegMech.exe[1700] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll [ADVAPI32.dll!RegQueryValueA] 0149C650
IAT C:\Program Files\Registry Mechanic\RegMech.exe[1700] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll [ADVAPI32.dll!RegCreateKeyExW] 0149C600
IAT C:\Program Files\Registry Mechanic\RegMech.exe[1700] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll [KERNEL32.dll!GetProcAddress] 01498850
IAT C:\Program Files\Registry Mechanic\RegMech.exe[1700] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll [KERNEL32.dll!LoadLibraryA] 01499AB0
IAT C:\Program Files\Registry Mechanic\RegMech.exe[1700] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll [KERNEL32.dll!CloseHandle] 0149B3C0
IAT C:\Program Files\Registry Mechanic\RegMech.exe[1700] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll [KERNEL32.dll!FreeLibrary] 01499D20
IAT C:\Program Files\Registry Mechanic\RegMech.exe[1700] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll [KERNEL32.dll!LoadLibraryW] 01499B30
IAT C:\Program Files\Registry Mechanic\RegMech.exe[1700] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll [KERNEL32.dll!CreateFileW] 0149A9C0
IAT C:\Program Files\Registry Mechanic\RegMech.exe[1700] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll [KERNEL32.dll!GlobalUnlock] 0149C300
IAT C:\Program Files\Registry Mechanic\RegMech.exe[1700] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll [KERNEL32.dll!GlobalLock] 0149C340
IAT C:\Program Files\Registry Mechanic\RegMech.exe[1700] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll [KERNEL32.dll!GetProcessHeap] 0149C6E0
IAT C:\Program Files\Registry Mechanic\RegMech.exe[1700] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll [KERNEL32.dll!FindFirstFileW] 0149C1C0
IAT C:\Program Files\Registry Mechanic\RegMech.exe[1700] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll [KERNEL32.dll!DuplicateHandle] 0149B320
IAT C:\Program Files\Registry Mechanic\RegMech.exe[1700] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll [KERNEL32.dll!CreateThread] 0149A2E0
IAT C:\Program Files\Registry Mechanic\RegMech.exe[1700] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll [KERNEL32.dll!LoadLibraryExW]  01499C90
IAT C:\Program Files\Registry Mechanic\RegMech.exe[1700] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll [KERNEL32.dll!GetEnvironmentStringsW] 0149A010
IAT C:\Program Files\Registry Mechanic\RegMech.exe[1700] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll [KERNEL32.dll!IsDebuggerPresent] 0149CC60
IAT C:\Program Files\Registry Mechanic\RegMech.exe[1700] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll [KERNEL32.dll!ReadFile] 0149AD10
IAT C:\Program Files\Registry Mechanic\RegMech.exe[1700] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll [KERNEL32.dll!SetFilePointer] 0149B180
IAT C:\Program Files\Registry Mechanic\RegMech.exe[1700] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll [KERNEL32.dll!MapViewOfFileEx] 0149B840
IAT C:\Program Files\Registry Mechanic\RegMech.exe[1700] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll [KERNEL32.dll!CreateFileMappingW] 0149B5D0
IAT C:\Program Files\Registry Mechanic\RegMech.exe[1700] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll [KERNEL32.dll!MapViewOfFile] 0149B7C0
IAT C:\Program Files\Registry Mechanic\RegMech.exe[1700] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll [KERNEL32.dll!OpenFileMappingW] 0149BCA0
IAT C:\Program Files\Registry Mechanic\RegMech.exe[1700] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll [KERNEL32.dll!UnmapViewOfFile] 0149B9B0
IAT C:\Program Files\Registry Mechanic\RegMech.exe[1700] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll [KERNEL32.dll!LoadLibraryExA] 01499C00
IAT C:\Program Files\Registry Mechanic\RegMech.exe[1700] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll [KERNEL32.dll!TerminateProcess] 0149A190
IAT C:\Program Files\Registry Mechanic\RegMech.exe[1700] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll [KERNEL32.dll!GlobalAlloc]  0149C420
IAT C:\Program Files\Registry Mechanic\RegMech.exe[1700] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll [KERNEL32.dll!FlushViewOfFile] 0149B710
IAT C:\Program Files\Registry Mechanic\RegMech.exe[1700] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll [KERNEL32.dll!GetFileSize] 0149B2C0
IAT C:\Program Files\Registry Mechanic\RegMech.exe[1700] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll [KERNEL32.dll!WriteFile] 0149B140
IAT C:\Program Files\Registry Mechanic\RegMech.exe[1700] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll [KERNEL32.dll!GetFileType] 0149B4D0
IAT C:\Program Files\Registry Mechanic\RegMech.exe[1700] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll [KERNEL32.dll!GetACP] 0149C700
IAT C:\Program Files\Registry Mechanic\RegMech.exe[1700] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll [KERNEL32.dll!CreateFileMappingA] 0149B510
IAT C:\Program Files\Registry Mechanic\RegMech.exe[1700] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll [USER32.dll!LoadIconW] 0149C9A0
IAT C:\Program Files\Registry Mechanic\RegMech.exe[1700] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll [USER32.dll!LoadCursorW] 0149C940
IAT C:\Program Files\Registry Mechanic\RegMech.exe[1700] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll [USER32.dll!CreateDialogParamW] 0149CB90
IAT C:\Program Files\Registry Mechanic\RegMech.exe[1700] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll [USER32.dll!DialogBoxParamW] 0149CC30
IAT C:\Program Files\Registry Mechanic\RegMech.exe[1700] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll [USER32.dll!LoadStringW] 0149CA60
IAT C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe[4016] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll [ADVAPI32.dll!RegQueryValueA]  0E7FA371
IAT C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe[4016] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll [ADVAPI32.dll!RegCreateKeyExW] 0E7FA184
IAT C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe[4016] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll [KERNEL32.dll!GetProcAddress] 0E7F5BD0
IAT C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe[4016] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll [KERNEL32.dll!LoadLibraryA] 0E7F67A9
IAT C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe[4016] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll [KERNEL32.dll!CloseHandle] 0E7F8543
IAT C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe[4016] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll [KERNEL32.dll!FreeLibrary] 0E7F6F75
IAT C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe[4016] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll [KERNEL32.dll!LoadLibraryW] 0E7F698E
IAT C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe[4016] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll [KERNEL32.dll!CreateFileW] 0E7F7DBE
IAT C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe[4016] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll [KERNEL32.dll!GlobalUnlock] 0E7F9A18
IAT C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe[4016] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll [KERNEL32.dll!GlobalLock] 0E7F9A48
IAT C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe[4016] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll [KERNEL32.dll!GetProcessHeap] 0E7FA58B
IAT C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe[4016] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll [KERNEL32.dll!FindFirstFileW] 0E7F9772
IAT C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe[4016] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll [KERNEL32.dll!DuplicateHandle] 0E7F84D3
IAT C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe[4016] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll [KERNEL32.dll!CreateThread] 0E7F7625
IAT C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe[4016] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll [KERNEL32.dll!LoadLibraryExW] 0E7F6D89
IAT C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe[4016] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll [KERNEL32.dll!GetEnvironmentStringsW] 0E7F72D1
IAT C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe[4016] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll [KERNEL32.dll!IsDebuggerPresent] 0E7FA8B7
IAT C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe[4016] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll [KERNEL32.dll!ReadFile] 0E7F7FBD
IAT C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe[4016] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll [KERNEL32.dll!SetFilePointer] 0E7F83CF
IAT C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe[4016] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll [KERNEL32.dll!MapViewOfFileEx] 0E7F8B01
IAT C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe[4016] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll [KERNEL32.dll!CreateFileMappingW] 0E7F87F1
IAT C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe[4016] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll [KERNEL32.dll!MapViewOfFile] 0E7F8AAF
IAT C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe[4016] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll [KERNEL32.dll!OpenFileMappingW] 0E7F90EE
IAT C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe[4016] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll [KERNEL32.dll!UnmapViewOfFile] 0E7F8C22
IAT C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe[4016] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll [KERNEL32.dll!LoadLibraryExA] 0E7F6B9D
IAT C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe[4016] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll [KERNEL32.dll!TerminateProcess] 0E7F7580
IAT C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe[4016] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll [KERNEL32.dll!GlobalAlloc] 0E7F9AF3
IAT C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe[4016] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll [KERNEL32.dll!FlushViewOfFile] 0E7F88B3
IAT C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe[4016] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll [KERNEL32.dll!GetFileSize] 0E7F8486
IAT C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe[4016] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll [KERNEL32.dll!WriteFile] 0E7F81FA
IAT C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe[4016] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll [KERNEL32.dll!GetFileType] 0E7F85C2
IAT C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe[4016] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll [KERNEL32.dll!GetACP] 0E7FA597
IAT C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe[4016] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll [KERNEL32.dll!CreateFileMappingA] 0E7F8788
IAT C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe[4016] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll [USER32.dll!LoadIconW] 0E7FA71C
IAT C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe[4016] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll [USER32.dll!LoadCursorW] 0E7FA6EA
IAT C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe[4016] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll [USER32.dll!CreateDialogParamW] 0E7FA83F
IAT C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe[4016] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll [USER32.dll!DialogBoxParamW]  0E7FA89B
IAT C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe[4016] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll [USER32.dll!LoadStringW] 0E7FA788

---- Devices - GMER 1.0.15 ----

AttachedDevice \FileSystem\Ntfs \Ntfs symsnap.sys (StorageCraft Volume Snap-Shot/StorageCraft)
AttachedDevice \FileSystem\Ntfs \Ntfs eamon.sys (Amon monitor/ESET)
AttachedDevice \Driver\Tcpip \Device\Tcp epfwtdir.sys (ESET Antivirus Network Redirector/ESET)
AttachedDevice \Driver\Ftdisk \Device\HarddiskVolume1 symsnap.sys (StorageCraft Volume Snap-Shot/StorageCraft)

---- Registry - GMER 1.0.15 ----

Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\{89F4137D-6C26-4A84-BDB8-2E5A4BB71E00} 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\{89F4137D-6C26-4A84-BDB8-2E5A4BB71E00}@SlowInfoCache 0x28 0x02 0x00 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\{89F4137D-6C26-4A84-BDB8-2E5A4BB71E00}@Changed 0
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{DFEAF541-F3E1-4c24-ACAC-99C30715084A} 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{DFEAF541-F3E1-4c24-ACAC-99C30715084A}@ Microsoft Silverlight
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Group Policy\State\Machine\Extension-List\{00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000}@StartTimeLo  1699827272
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Group Policy\State\Machine\Extension-List\{00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000}@StartTimeHi 30087197
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Group Policy\State\Machine\Extension-List\{00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000}@EndTimeLo 1699927416
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Group Policy\State\Machine\Extension-List\{00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000}@EndTimeHi 30087197
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Group Policy\State\S-1-5-21-1708537768-920026266-842925246-1004\Extension-List\{00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000}@StartTimeLo 1261828952
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Group Policy\State\S-1-5-21-1708537768-920026266-842925246-1004\Extension-List\{00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000}@StartTimeHi 30087189
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Group Policy\State\S-1-5-21-1708537768-920026266-842925246-1004\Extension-List\{00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000}@EndTimeLo 1261828952
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Group Policy\State\S-1-5-21-1708537768-920026266-842925246-1004\Extension-List\{00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000}@EndTimeHi 30087189
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UpgradeCodes\4AE2841C3D7016247914C7DE6E8A2CA5 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UpgradeCodes\[email protected]0 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\000C2A4E3783C9F4DBF2D26A6A9FFEE9 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\Silverlight.Configuration.exe
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\0144D2C0D8F84504E8B71D7CDCAFA0A1  
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\hr\mscorlib.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\0146E24B0A358B54686CFBACFBDAF007 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\fr\mscorrc.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\02D46CB84DC4B5B4C9302193A1887235 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\npctrl.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\03374027ECB38874A8131783D5FA0CB6 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\sl\Microsoft.VisualBasic.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\03422A21913ACD94DB5E175C56AC8801 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\sllauncher.exe
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\038F5564698ADDB40AE4B4C83EEFC05F 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\el\mscorrc.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\03E0436D7373486468FB8851EAB84F83 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\sl\mscorlib.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\0508BCB8B23D22C4A8EF187495C8E44A 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\et\Microsoft.VisualBasic.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\055ACFA7647DC8B4C94EEE1E3598189E 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\sk\mscorrc.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\05A4098B3CBB76D4BB1F0FCEE8F87410 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\lt\system.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\0755A14ABF7DF214E80B54951A16FCAE 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\cs\Microsoft.VisualBasic.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\0846F362C691E68488C4FBA1F0D3080E 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\ro\mscorrc.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\087EEE5619BE97645A76C869F5FEE9E0 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\bg\Microsoft.VisualBasic.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\099300EB5C03A5F41B2A889B4015FB0F 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 02:\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Silverlight\
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\0BFE1554504B7C8459737E3F053EB769 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\ru\mscorrc.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\0D1DA649B153B94439E0668A7F277E30 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\el\Microsoft.VisualBasic.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\0D5360F9E23CF9043B1DFD68C8D9F46A 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\ru\system.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\1022630DA44E46645B15B8EA6BE6FD1F 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\System.Windows.Browser.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\10341C86BB964A048A9F44EEC3592332 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\th\mscorlib.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\136747E4DB284C34DA5135F4F07F40BE 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\no\Microsoft.VisualBasic.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\137715C0F60940A4D9DBABC2049C4DC2 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\pl\system.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\152408ED50D9F0B4CB4B5190561894FF 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\th\mscorrc.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\16FD775728BCA89418E83E65B69DE035 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0  c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\bg\system.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\18F10F7F557A84640A3C4AC64F6A2303 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\eu\mscorlib.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\198E027AFA47D9041A357C4B10C2FE15 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\tr\mscorrc.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\1EDF3636AE3E5E34297210281157C1AA 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\cs\system.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\1FA22D6660D009B4B99403E5CE82707B 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\et\mscorlib.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\21C7B16E469731340992D1A090402F92 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\it\mscorlib.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\2474B8021D27ECC4385C66CA319A4986  
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\ca\system.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\2507C94B6BB24CF4597A94BC7B619994 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\System.Core.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\261A67F413377994E8133500FCD0498A 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\System.Xml.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\26506420A9A7B32469F7BA565B715067 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\slr.dll.managed_manifest
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\28064807918874F4CAA55269D3FFAACF 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\de\system.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\2F1F400A161F2C544BA7ABFFCB9179B4 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\ro\Microsoft.VisualBasic.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\2FBDE78BB5DC1F14C87D9E471C939C1E 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\fr\Microsoft.VisualBasic.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\30EA63B9604127B41972FA11F2CFE804 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\da\mscorrc.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\31205FF5531266E4981C16D70A8C75BC 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\fi\mscorlib.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\335E148C53268514B891AE6003831242 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\lv\system.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\34872222CC062A24183930D1C5ABD726 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\fr\mscorlib.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\36CC090B54D2F0F42BD8CB2BD9C96BAB 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\ar\Microsoft.VisualBasic.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\38F446CD96FF7BB47B009AB4A015B184 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\cs\mscorrc.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\39228E3713E3F7D40A6C0CDFBFF58A30 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\tr\Microsoft.VisualBasic.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\3923B9536C5D0964A9AD9D7C5BE13208 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\vi\system.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\3C886448377677E4ABC66EF6574EF55C 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\ru\Microsoft.VisualBasic.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\3E1C6C03D234A8246848ADE12C1D71E0 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\sv\mscorlib.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\3FA40F48A38079F4E8286AB60857C75E 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\id\mscorrc.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\417579914179CFD4781923D58A6DE79F 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\zh-Hant\mscorlib.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\41895612D95C622418D254616C6EF97E 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\it\Microsoft.VisualBasic.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\42C8C34DFFB0B2640A04DC95BC08659A 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\System.ServiceModel.Web.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\42D194CE11ECF0041BFF328879FD5230 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\ms\Microsoft.VisualBasic.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\432F39E94FDC6A8449F0944829C34D41 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\432F3[email protected] c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\ro\mscorlib.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\44E7272C3AEF3B140AE404ACD85D33FC 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\sr-Latn-CS\mscorrc.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\452C6B533225D574C87D7A0F3B33C133 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\vi\mscorrc.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\46138F7DD0A62DF4A9F69E6DE33A1834 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\pl\mscorlib.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\479F81E7599EB6C42B30CD7FEC458E4B 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\zh-Hant\mscorrc.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\47EC30F12B88B074E85B90A6E9BBB622 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 02:\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{003B91A6-61E3-4591-891D-01E94C8CB11E}\
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\4825D1191AE15EB458B42AC5248D0750 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\ca\mscorrc.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\4882C8234DA0DA248B840A5BE0F6AFC2 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\ar\mscorrc.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\48B29A2628A5A86419473BA75C827705 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\id\Microsoft.VisualBasic.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\4967B5C546F147E4A964B00BE1958B17 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\pt-BR\Microsoft.VisualBasic.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\49FB941E29055A9478ADFED414CA938F 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\nl\mscorlib.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\4A7B758DD96C96D43AB2E1FA99DD632C 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0  c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\System.Runtime.Serialization.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\4A7E55E1C4608564AA2233EC9162E6AF 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\eu\mscorrc.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\4BF05B7BFF0D47A4F9DEF2E5DE2A7F63 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\pt\Microsoft.VisualBasic.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\4D717979061E0E04E84108DEFA38A7DC 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\coregen.exe
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\4F7AFC2D7E9616D438B0C34BEA17A16D 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\pt-BR\mscorlib.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\520A74BEE5FE96E459EE003ED69FF5E5 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\ro\system.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\54AA7ECB113A53044B28FF9C6DE0543C  
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\agcp.exe
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\563E2B0432458B349BD6C30AB8485E22 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\pt\system.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\56874AB5830DBD74E998FC34ABCE18F4 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\he\mscorrc.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\57E3B3E5865FDDF44A7B33F8BCB408E9 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\id\system.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\592544ACACD971148A2DAA1AEAE68D0D 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\ja\system.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\5C924E07356023D4BABAFFE16C2D49AC 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft  Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\bg\mscorlib.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\5E0FEBECC2A9A6348A3498EF682F5F79 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\hr\system.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\5F4A566BAE816F341B72DDF4A27A58E6 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\tr\mscorlib.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\6012B501569F7064D858586B37B209A7 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\vi\Microsoft.VisualBasic.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\62D78F5086145F041B6517B057D234C0 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\sr-Cyrl-CS\mscorrc.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\6333A3E023D245D4295D3CA76862E408 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\ar\system.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\6399756E3BBC5AB4792E5377F0730448 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\hr\Microsoft.VisualBasic.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\651968F7BFF15C941AC8A4F8EBDA64D4 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\npctrlui.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\65675E2F58C142142BE3FD0F8983F5A2 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\mscorrc.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\6714AC0624E501945B2B98E806FE51F1 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 02:\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Silverlight\
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\67B35AA0BE5ED5949A03F1856E694D82 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\sr-Latn-CS\Microsoft.VisualBasic.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\67CF44F3820AD5A489F6F24919CF009F 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\uk\system.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\68CAAC6094A411D4CB940E9522868876 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\de\mscorrc.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\6BD9146A80541344DBCDBC6FD130E9FB 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\lv\mscorlib.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\6BFD79F8EB3650E459B176F77BB22749 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\ja\mscorlib.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\6EB66EB051CE8574D8F87DCEDD4DE0DE 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\he\system.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\6F9A295DE864DF14BB125F273BE856DA 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\nl\Microsoft.VisualBasic.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\70B2595C850F6344D9E160A0587FFA24 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0  c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\ko\mscorlib.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\73E098978CDB84347881E129CF7D0A69 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\ca\mscorlib.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\77A5760EC5C52B84EA8E0029985FA408 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\mscorlib.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\788F6A84B7C1E1B4CA9F112D92BDD3F6 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\sr-Latn-CS\system.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\81EB275C34FF8E142A2F93EC3FBCFE24 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\uk\Microsoft.VisualBasic.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\8272A79E5A21C154693A109C698C8795 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\th\system.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\831B2EADB7CC4754CAE1CE5527C7708E  
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\es\mscorrc.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\8749042539410B341A6CFBC204DE4972 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\pt\mscorlib.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\88545C37DEDC572469C1EE6E9770250F 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\uk\mscorlib.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\89E6DD3DB1783DE478A4055F418F0D9E 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\hu\mscorlib.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\8B17A1AE241C32F4F967CF42AF53023C 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\da\mscorlib.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\8B2E7F629DD919145A01D00674D403F3 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\ko\Microsoft.VisualBasic.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\8C6FDB618747DCF44961077370EBE5B1 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\fi\mscorrc.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\8D717AE18BB08D743AA188EC7DF56CD7 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\zh-Hant\Microsoft.VisualBasic.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\8DEBC02363B66EC49A5A4F024F6F6BB2 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0  c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\bg\mscorrc.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\8F02C2FA7B7B136438AAC48B96C3BA99 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\es\system.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\918AEDFD4DC027C478D37A6C04B784FA 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\System.Net.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\9236079D71DE94F479A6BC3054B17794 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\pt-BR\mscorrc.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\92974D6E1ADEFF449AE22C015DD63C2B 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\ms\system.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\934AF90CEA405254CA085F2DBEB533A0 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\lt\mscorlib.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\93891A4A95361A8448F0198DAA265C4C  
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\agcore.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\94502726C41FA0140B3DE1C8C56CDA44 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\de\mscorlib.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\993C0F8E4C6B3774B895052A1FAD6F12 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\tr\system.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\9B6FA596166556D45970208E5533F282 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\sk\system.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\9C8F9AD007874A44DB0EE64D4F4C104B 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\ja\mscorrc.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\9D0FCE71D0A455B42AAB47B2E3FABF21 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\da\Microsoft.VisualBasic.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\9E9B069F73E135144BC48534E5831518 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\hu\system.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\A03D13D59E7FEF14C9E0A4B8FC0250B2 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\cs\mscorlib.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\A677703012BEF694AA9EBAA12F1F2207 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\lv\mscorrc.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\A90E6FF39B06C2B43B7B1D0EF2CB2C26 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\sv\mscorrc.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\AA4D0A1D7EC5521438CEEA16138A0D2B 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\et\system.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\B03D802BF24841743B8B999BEFAF0A16 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\he\Microsoft.VisualBasic.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\B0F15AC7F27338845A87AA879305329A 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\zh-Hans\mscorrc.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\B12032F1572AF3448A4482261051D3FD 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\el\mscorlib.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\B20EA52D275DAFC4CA2F087143C5DED2 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\ar\mscorlib.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\B3B5077A4825D5249A4E99B93045AB22 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\it\mscorrc.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\B51B02FCA7DB75749A071FAA9C95FADF 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\ja\Microsoft.VisualBasic.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\B7D9E0D266693AA45A805103354F8BA3 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\System.Windows.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\B893E9FBB9C75AE41852BA469AF14657 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\es\Microsoft.VisualBasic.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\B94DFADE514FF8E42A72AF9F01B4A429 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\no\mscorlib.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\BA830BBC72FD2674FBF31C9D6E112318 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\de\Microsoft.VisualBasic.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\BBE6F5207734DC341AC3713B5583AB59 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\zh-Hant\system.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\BC283A89936464A40A6B66B94EBD6DC9 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]A5B47BE100 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\sr-Latn-CS\mscorlib.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\BF5FF4F34EFF8F3478EC93E0E4316494 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\hr\mscorrc.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\BF6D7E8430ABE0F4D818440BC5210681 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\ms\mscorlib.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\C14430E0FFD54E347B0570538941095A 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\sk\mscorlib.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\C16CEC9560E9DBB4B9BD78D74E4428AE 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\System.ServiceModel.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\C2287827A9D20F644BFD80E09DDB4205 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\sr-Cyrl-CS\mscorlib.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\C2AB4BCEF55514A47968522B072BBD61  
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\pl\Microsoft.VisualBasic.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\C552D7208A313B343AD9127A38DDAAB8 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\zh-Hans\mscorlib.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\C5E03F29616380D48B6E6FD87FCB22FE 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\et\mscorrc.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\C70B209BA87CD5C449082DB304274D7A 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\he\mscorlib.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\C7387294AF286C24A8D92E98B909714F 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\nl\system.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\C813791A840D44744B2BE0CB7E942750 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0  c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\Silverlight.ConfigurationUI.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\C88682961AA4D404D88DFF06F49C3725 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\lt\mscorrc.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\C965D062DEF1EDB4BA1A0629924221EC 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\pt-BR\system.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\CAF8FDF735ABF1241820F56CC4BBE4DE 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\uk\mscorrc.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\CB4E168A569B55248B18FD05529B7335 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\eu\system.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\CB944B0BCB1725C469C79E19D3308881 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\pt\mscorrc.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\CD1C7411DEE8B9145964A6EA31CC8045


----------



## Wiktor222 (Jun 28, 2010)

Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\fi\Microsoft.VisualBasic.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\CDE852B08D16C9B41ABECD3D35D47EB6 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\da\system.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\CE728B56C07197E4AA1E3F7B92096F39 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\pl\mscorrc.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\D050D92553013E348B55417FB9A6DA59 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\lv\Microsoft.VisualBasic.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\D0BB7C25DCC6A6646892FC7B4424608B 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\hu\Microsoft.VisualBasic.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\D604E3506A02FA2499D0046E1A95A34C 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\fr\system.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\DB438B3976BB3D44CB33E01D35805FA9 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\nl\mscorrc.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\DC178160703B0814AB7B7783FA18626B 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\SLMSPRBootstrap.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\DE74E39CE9F5D2D448FBF9A1FA9CC819 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\eu\Microsoft.VisualBasic.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\DEE591072FA3FCB40808F2A0FCC12122 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\sv\Microsoft.VisualBasic.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\E03980C86014867438373906DD085741 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\th\Microsoft.VisualBasic.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\E28A0B2F6A20E534C87076354C9C3C65 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\fi\system.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\E4277E37D3168FF4C9DF14EAA405A08E 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\zh-Hans\Microsoft.VisualBasic.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\E4F2E4F20F703534B8FD25978999ED89 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\vi\mscorlib.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\E550885BEC10E7E468E2C81A957AF2A0 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\sk\Microsoft.VisualBasic.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\E694AF609E6937642AE2D780F2E31E2F 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\sr-Cyrl-CS\system.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\E79F9353FA0DF1A42B09A8D1A231F01C 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\sl\mscorrc.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\E80CF6AD8538D09439D219FBCAAB8EE4 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\it\system.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\E9A7ED3D5AF694E4EB7F2EA3A25D205E 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\sl\system.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\EBFED49C63659A845B0A91FA29C43F6C 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\sv\system.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\EE70A22B71F255B4E926AC0482BA89AB 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\Microsoft.VisualBasic.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\EF10C08DC0EA71447ACB72008218FF3F 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\ko\system.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\EF2F5B1CED7053F4C99249325AE99D7A 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\ko\mscorrc.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\EF3E15F77F8645042B3629870AEFA8F7 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\ms\mscorrc.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\EF781E11E6059F343ABA2F24D389E5BB 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\hu\mscorrc.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\EFBCC3B6E240F074DA5E40C6A6715055 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\el\system.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\F02301A55791BEA409004A824214E23C 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\lt\Microsoft.VisualBasic.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\F2A5DC2CE6A08114CB37C0EA01E282C7 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\es\mscorlib.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\F31CED0D20AD2BB42B55B7361DA6532B 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\ca\Microsoft.VisualBasic.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\F565C18CC98EA734183985E8B660A8DB 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\zh-Hans\system.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\F6138D5A279098A45910629FFF902D5E 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\coreclr.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\F78B919F820BCD544AED8C7DFD803111 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\no\mscorrc.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\F831E8D6A32AAF8409B87297D6E3A31E 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\system.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\F8A4E186A8205A2448AB52B0F468FB01 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\ru\mscorlib.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\FA8B317AAC7C49D40B0C1D2AB6AA20BA 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\xapauthenticodesip.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\FB1AA600C5F705F45B9BAA6C01E81A15 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\id\mscorlib.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\FC22FA2B5222C8A4DAD2A2211621C63C 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\sr-Cyrl-CS\Microsoft.VisualBasic.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\FD7C7ADCEC377AD4082C62BF15346A07 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 02:\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Silverlight\Version
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\FDE00D1BD865A634D9F159852713F7E5 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\[email protected]0 c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\no\system.resources.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Patches\44D51B2A7D3B696448850A89C682FA0D 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Patches\[email protected] c:\WINDOWS\Installer\5536f6.msp
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Products\00004109110000000000000000F01FEC\[email protected] 1021116475
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Products\3475520BB5615DB4D88A73FD9B390051\[email protected] 1021119747
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Products\3475520BB5615DB4D88A73FD9B390051\[email protected] 1021116734
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Products\CFFAF1899E530E24C985A9DA6E649FA2\[email protected] 1021183795
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Products\D7314F9862C648A4DB8BE2A5B47BE100 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Products\D7314F9862C648A4DB8BE2A5B47BE100\Features 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Products\D7314F9862C648A4DB8BE2A5B47BE100\[email protected] E^?+k`)[email protected]$!O5L
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Products\D7314F9862C648A4DB8BE2A5B47BE100\[email protected] [email protected]{,a0so=1Bp)JfnD(.E^?+k`)[email protected]$!O5LqL)QrkJrYA=PiJ^WR~)[,`&~(a)og?X$}NhFQdB(uRPx[xe}u=Z9TMe}[email protected]]zU3E?}dF[nk5X8h9PQwTE,[email protected]+E6EHcfBl*r}PRmBe?+HW'[email protected][3](fsOnRAj~X^d)[email protected]'9Jr^062Y0Vcak4,Gx5%Q?S)}mUW97~,KZFd^[email protected]&D]ABnz_hAbeeRB._8$}Fwil)WigGTcA^xr6z?00O)y?QMrrB8O-q,R~F?Rf`wVsRn7QK_K_G]0uu8WOx%U9P7)=B=k[[email protected]`a[ouO!?T{-6tGK9^S^C,uoa`Gdc?zr]hMW9_YA9&Q[uP17jm0VH1N)AkfRyPhAHeWaygRhAVVw9IXp6&B0oL9.lIOIGi`K9BIUY&yzUH($H~l!+OPi9-^pe^k[WtTDK-7+tDS(A}V'zEvvx3ybXa[[email protected]`*+W*$mbi2mP(@[email protected],wEA,jq$6(O6w-^9yOjzV0s~JX?m{yEJ_x59SQ7jTH)=o1WbM8tId!MA`pKt.8q]eg-p]!-oKPx9J`VVG[d^hp!4z&[email protected]@@F{-?FQE-oc]?Icx_M)Z=H}$wJ}UeQ39PMpF.aj4AR{@AP`[email protected]@Ka?77Whwx^ar`v&*nLb8w9n6ikEOG+2wv*mB}[email protected]?dpwE5[0tI7H.!NVkQA_ZFqhe!)8BgK=vfE+z6=t02mlWwa?&ekxL^@-yv9+=5CxQUjYf&ZdL?CziJA'(M`ae}uo*Rm]JqO=wa?sm0'AHL8kx2&EIuf%89A8Q+EyaGQ$W5*'Knm}_`AH-1)[email protected](nmsP&MBo?1i9~5RH2h!Df0'g2{Z*biE?DetSR1=%d)D,nR'XWgn9m{b&5aJ~5^rrlpmbeLa=b^@w)60zA6}8nmL~!zl=!}JS'0iLiA^?w'[email protected]+s?'-IyY]ObJZpzSb3f.mH9'Atv,3V!U'A'l
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Products\D7314F9862C648A4DB8BE2A5B47BE100\InstallProperties 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Products\D7314F9862C648A4DB8BE2A5B47BE100\[email protected] c:\WINDOWS\Installer\5536f0.msi
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Products\D7314F9862C648A4DB8BE2A5B47BE100\[email protected] 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Products\D7314F9862C648A4DB8BE2A5B47BE100\[email protected] 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Products\D7314F9862C648A4DB8BE2A5B47BE100\[email protected] 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Products\D7314F9862C648A4DB8BE2A5B47BE100\[email protected] 4.0.50524.0
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Products\D7314F9862C648A4DB8BE2A5B47BE100\[email protected] http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=91955
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Products\D7314F9862C648A4DB8BE2A5B47BE100\[email protected] 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Products\D7314F9862C648A4DB8BE2A5B47BE100\[email protected] 20100605
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Products\D7314F9862C648A4DB8BE2A5B47BE100\[email protected] c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Products\D7314F9862C648A4DB8BE2A5B47BE100\[email protected] MsiExec.exe /X{89F4137D-6C26-4A84-BDB8-2E5A4BB71E00}
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Products\D7314F9862C648A4DB8BE2A5B47BE100\[email protected] 1
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Products\D7314F9862C648A4DB8BE2A5B47BE100\[email protected] 1
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Products\D7314F9862C648A4DB8BE2A5B47BE100\[email protected] Microsoft Corporation
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Products\D7314F9862C648A4DB8BE2A5B47BE100\[email protected] 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Products\D7314F9862C648A4DB8BE2A5B47BE100\[email protected] 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Products\D7314F9862C648A4DB8BE2A5B47BE100\[email protected] 19812
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Products\D7314F9862C648A4DB8BE2A5B47BE100\[email protected] MsiExec.exe /X{89F4137D-6C26-4A84-BDB8-2E5A4BB71E00}
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Products\D7314F9862C648A4DB8BE2A5B47BE100\[email protected] 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Products\D7314F9862C648A4DB8BE2A5B47BE100\[email protected] 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Products\D7314F9862C648A4DB8BE2A5B47BE100\[email protected] 4
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Products\D7314F9862C648A4DB8BE2A5B47BE100\[email protected] 0
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Products\D7314F9862C648A4DB8BE2A5B47BE100\[email protected] 1
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Products\D7314F9862C648A4DB8BE2A5B47BE100\[email protected] 67159388
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Products\D7314F9862C648A4DB8BE2A5B47BE100\[email protected] 1033
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Products\D7314F9862C648A4DB8BE2A5B47BE100\[email protected] Microsoft Silverlight
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Products\D7314F9862C648A4DB8BE2A5B47BE100\Patches 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Products\D7314F9862C648A4DB8BE2A5B47BE100\[email protected] 44D51B2A7D3B696448850A89C682FA0D?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Products\D7314F9862C648A4DB8BE2A5B47BE100\Patches\44D51B2A7D3B696448850A89C682FA0D 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Products\D7314F9862C648A4DB8BE2A5B47BE100\Patches\[email protected] 1
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Products\D7314F9862C648A4DB8BE2A5B47BE100\Patches\[email protected] 1
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Products\D7314F9862C648A4DB8BE2A5B47BE100\Patches\[email protected] 0
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Products\D7314F9862C648A4DB8BE2A5B47BE100\Patches\[email protected] 0
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Products\D7314F9862C648A4DB8BE2A5B47BE100\Patches\[email protected] 1
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Products\D7314F9862C648A4DB8BE2A5B47BE100\Patches\[email protected] 20100605
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Products\D7314F9862C648A4DB8BE2A5B47BE100\Patches\[email protected] Microsoft Silverlight 4.0.50524.0
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Products\D7314F9862C648A4DB8BE2A5B47BE100\Patches\[email protected] http://go2.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=91955
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Products\D7314F9862C648A4DB8BE2A5B47BE100\Usage 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\{89F4137D-6C26-4A84-BDB8-2E5A4BB71E00} 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\{89F4137D-6C26-4A84-BDB8-2E5A4BB71E00}@AuthorizedCDFPrefix 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\{89F4137D-6C26-4A84-BDB8-2E5A4BB71E00}@Comments 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\{89F4137D-6C26-4A84-BDB8-2E5A4BB71E00}@Contact 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\{89F4137D-6C26-4A84-BDB8-2E5A4BB71E00}@DisplayVersion 4.0.50524.0
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\{89F4137D-6C26-4A84-BDB8-2E5A4BB71E00}@HelpLink http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=91955
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\{89F4137D-6C26-4A84-BDB8-2E5A4BB71E00}@HelpTelephone 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\{89F4137D-6C26-4A84-BDB8-2E5A4BB71E00}@InstallDate 20100605
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\{89F4137D-6C26-4A84-BDB8-2E5A4BB71E00}@InstallLocation c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\{89F4137D-6C26-4A84-BDB8-2E5A4BB71E00}@ModifyPath MsiExec.exe /X{89F4137D-6C26-4A84-BDB8-2E5A4BB71E00}
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\{89F4137D-6C26-4A84-BDB8-2E5A4BB71E00}@NoModify 1
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\{89F4137D-6C26-4A84-BDB8-2E5A4BB71E00}@NoRepair 1
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\{89F4137D-6C26-4A84-BDB8-2E5A4BB71E00}@Publisher Microsoft Corporation
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\{89F4137D-6C26-4A84-BDB8-2E5A4BB71E00}@Readme 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\{89F4137D-6C26-4A84-BDB8-2E5A4BB71E00}@Size 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\{89F4137D-6C26-4A84-BDB8-2E5A4BB71E00}@EstimatedSize 19812
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\{89F4137D-6C26-4A84-BDB8-2E5A4BB71E00}@UninstallString MsiExec.exe /X{89F4137D-6C26-4A84-BDB8-2E5A4BB71E00}
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\{89F4137D-6C26-4A84-BDB8-2E5A4BB71E00}@URLInfoAbout 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\{89F4137D-6C26-4A84-BDB8-2E5A4BB71E00}@URLUpdateInfo 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\{89F4137D-6C26-4A84-BDB8-2E5A4BB71E00}@VersionMajor 4
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\{89F4137D-6C26-4A84-BDB8-2E5A4BB71E00}@VersionMinor 0
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\{89F4137D-6C26-4A84-BDB8-2E5A4BB71E00}@WindowsInstaller 1
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\{89F4137D-6C26-4A84-BDB8-2E5A4BB71E00}@Version 67159388
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\{89F4137D-6C26-4A84-BDB8-2E5A4BB71E00}@Language 1033
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\{89F4137D-6C26-4A84-BDB8-2E5A4BB71E00}@DisplayName Microsoft Silverlight
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AgControl.AgControl 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\[email protected] Microsoft Silverlight
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AgControl.AgControl\CLSID 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AgControl.AgControl\[email protected] {DFEAF541-F3E1-4c24-ACAC-99C30715084A}
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AgControl.AgControl\CurVer 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AgControl.AgControl\[email protected] AgControl.AgControl.4.0
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AgControl.AgControl.4.0 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\[email protected] Microsoft Silverlight
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AgControl.AgControl.4.0\CLSID 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AgControl.AgControl.4.0\[email protected] {DFEAF541-F3E1-4c24-ACAC-99C30715084A}
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{A40F8BBE-77CD-78A3-DF6D-3C14B7105899}\[email protected] mzGUVP~gXwWED?tV?vQjS[[email protected]
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{A40F8BBE-77CD-78A3-DF6D-3C14B7105899}\[email protected] FM\\y?jFSEGL``[email protected]~SRMT
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{A40F8BBE-77CD-78A3-DF6D-3C14B7105899}\[email protected] HfnjjLL_|rFKnHrwBAlSewpAltS~IuH
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{A40F8BBE-77CD-78A3-DF6D-3C14B7105899}\[email protected] fZs{QX}fLWzKS?[temUPn[qi
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{A40F8BBE-77CD-78A3-DF6D-3C14B7105899}\[email protected] EcyXZoobClP
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{A40F8BBE-77CD-78A3-DF6D-3C14B7105899}\[email protected] IfWqNacwPeY[}yi?kJwF`
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{A40F8BBE-77CD-78A3-DF6D-3C14B7105899}\[email protected] a}~_T
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{A40F8BBE-77CD-78A3-DF6D-3C14B7105899}\[email protected] KrOkzLuVcCKRDXLWgB
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{A40F8BBE-77CD-78A3-DF6D-3C14B7105899}\[email protected] QP}tJJ|mIYTLm\\w
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{A40F8BBE-77CD-78A3-DF6D-3C14B7105899}\[email protected] TJpkgfMjcaVLjtCEte`p{jKpuFPsA
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{A40F8BBE-77CD-78A3-DF6D-3C14B7105899}\[email protected] `PteIFAGnEU|zb`GM
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{A40F8BBE-77CD-78A3-DF6D-3C14B7105899}\[email protected] _onHDkMkzNWXKN_sEBhyP
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{A40F8BBE-77CD-78A3-DF6D-3C14B7105899}\[email protected] XndpZm~TSAvqmwr]dPXWk
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{A40F8BBE-77CD-78A3-DF6D-3C14B7105899}\[email protected] porZ}jFO[UxLK[}^KAsKxcH^[email protected]
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{A40F8BBE-77CD-78A3-DF6D-3C14B7105899}\[email protected] EPRWsG^^iwHEzhK[HP\jIIO|K
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{A40F8BBE-77CD-78A3-DF6D-3C14B7105899}\[email protected] GLvYaqciz?eHbKr[ZW^uH|S
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{A40F8BBE-77CD-78A3-DF6D-3C14B7105899}\[email protected] HCAFiawRdTsiSf_~WMFCBRik
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{DFEAF541-F3E1-4c24-ACAC-99C30715084A} 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{DFEAF541-F3E1-4c24-ACAC-99C30715084A}@ Microsoft Silverlight
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{DFEAF541-F3E1-4c24-ACAC-99C30715084A}@AppID {83B900D2-51E8-4B67-BD75-643C8F14BBD8}
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{DFEAF541-F3E1-4c24-ACAC-99C30715084A}@LocalizedString @c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\npctrlui.dll,-400
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{DFEAF541-F3E1-4c24-ACAC-99C30715084A}\Control 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{DFEAF541-F3E1-4c24-ACAC-99C30715084A}\InprocServer32 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{DFEAF541-F3E1-4c24-ACAC-99C30715084A}\[email protected] c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\npctrl.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{DFEAF541-F3E1-4c24-ACAC-99C30715084A}\[email protected] Apartment
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{DFEAF541-F3E1-4c24-ACAC-99C30715084A}\MiscStatus 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{DFEAF541-F3E1-4c24-ACAC-99C30715084A}\[email protected] 0
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{DFEAF541-F3E1-4c24-ACAC-99C30715084A}\MiscStatus\1 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{DFEAF541-F3E1-4c24-ACAC-99C30715084A}\MiscStatus\[email protected] 131473
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{DFEAF541-F3E1-4c24-ACAC-99C30715084A}\ProgId 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{DFEAF541-F3E1-4c24-ACAC-99C30715084A}\[email protected] AgControl.AgControl.4.0
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{DFEAF541-F3E1-4c24-ACAC-99C30715084A}\Programmable 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{DFEAF541-F3E1-4c24-ACAC-99C30715084A}\ToolboxBitmap32 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{DFEAF541-F3E1-4c24-ACAC-99C30715084A}\[email protected] c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\npctrl.dll, 102
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{DFEAF541-F3E1-4c24-ACAC-99C30715084A}\TypeLib 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{DFEAF541-F3E1-4c24-ACAC-99C30715084A}\[email protected] {283C8576-0726-4DBC-9609-3F855162009A}
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{DFEAF541-F3E1-4c24-ACAC-99C30715084A}\Version 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{DFEAF541-F3E1-4c24-ACAC-99C30715084A}\[email protected] 4.0
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|ar|Microsoft.VisualBasic.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|ar|[email protected]ces,version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="31bf3856ad364e35",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="ar" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>D*YhaN&nJA(4tMb$0m!e?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|ar|mscorlib.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|ar|[email protected],version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="7cec85d7bea7798e",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="ar" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>bXa[[email protected]`*+W*$mbi2?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|ar|system.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|ar|[email protected],version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="7cec85d7bea7798e",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="ar" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>*JbX'[email protected]@mNONN18Q?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|bg|Microsoft.VisualBasic.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|bg|[email protected]ces,version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="31bf3856ad364e35",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="bg" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>6hdiHfCD`=XPnHXz.Ld'?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|bg|mscorlib.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|bg|[email protected],version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="7cec85d7bea7798e",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="bg" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>mP(@[email protected],wEA,j?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|bg|system.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|bg|[email protected],version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="7cec85d7bea7798e",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="bg" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>Vg+iMJe*_?s6ewCzQ'dB?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|ca|Microsoft.VisualBasic.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|ca|[email protected]ces,version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="31bf3856ad364e35",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="ca" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>)[[email protected]{GLJO?b?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|ca|mscorlib.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|ca|[email protected],version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="7cec85d7bea7798e",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="ca" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>q$6(O6w-^9yOjzV0s~JX?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|ca|system.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|ca|[email protected],version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="7cec85d7bea7798e",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="ca" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>^h([email protected]*NnJ`3Q%]I?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|cs|Microsoft.VisualBasic.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|cs|[email protected]ces,version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="31bf3856ad364e35",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="cs" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>W9,h]mroy8[XncD7vhOt?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|cs|mscorlib.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|cs|[email protected],version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="7cec85d7bea7798e",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="cs" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>?m{yEJ_x59SQ7jTH)=o1?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|cs|system.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|cs|[email protected],version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="7cec85d7bea7798e",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="cs" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>zQ8yGvGun9f9YkQv09b_?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|da|Microsoft.VisualBasic.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|da|[email protected]ces,version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="31bf3856ad364e35",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="da" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>La]c*[email protected]{G2{1zrZ+)?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|da|mscorlib.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|da|[email protected],version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="7cec85d7bea7798e",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="da" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>WbM8tId!MA`pKt.8q]eg?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|da|system.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|da|[email protected],version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="7cec85d7bea7798e",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="da" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>opSY&JN[[email protected]?r*mrKmbJ?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|de|Microsoft.VisualBasic.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|de|[email protected]ces,version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="31bf3856ad364e35",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="de" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>.}UOj)G4y=nvn}n$qPTQ?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|de|mscorlib.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|de|[email protected],version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="7cec85d7bea7798e",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="de" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>K_K_G]0uu8WOx%U9P7)=?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|de|system.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|de|[email protected],version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="7cec85d7bea7798e",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="de" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>U^[email protected][5z?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|el|Microsoft.VisualBasic.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|el|[email protected]ces,version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="31bf3856ad364e35",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="el" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>u]ZdWX'9'=)VO-_!g`9$?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|el|mscorlib.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|el|[email protected],version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="7cec85d7bea7798e",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="el" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>-p]!-oKPx9J`VVG[d^hp?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|el|system.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|el|[email protected],version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="7cec85d7bea7798e",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="el" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>En[OJ[g8p='szeJY4`CC?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|es|Microsoft.VisualBasic.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|es|[email protected]ces,version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="31bf3856ad364e35",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="es" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>KOlYf0FU?A0%1FHvZ~fM?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|es|mscorlib.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|es|[email protected],version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="7cec85d7bea7798e",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="es" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>B=k[[email protected]`a[ouO?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|es|system.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|es|[email protected],version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="7cec85d7bea7798e",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="es" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>soSAaeI^W=[wq7diN(IY?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|et|Microsoft.VisualBasic.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|et|[email protected]ces,version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="31bf3856ad364e35",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="et" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>P_&[email protected]@{aS}=Vsbm]?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|et|mscorlib.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|et|[email protected],version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="7cec85d7bea7798e",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="et" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>!4z&[email protected]@@F{-?FQE-oc?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|et|system.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|et|[email protected],version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="7cec85d7bea7798e",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="et" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>p!nGl!mex8S{ZIG+V%Pb?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|eu|Microsoft.VisualBasic.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|eu|[email protected]ces,version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="31bf3856ad364e35",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="eu" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>[email protected]}kDW+kK=kV?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|eu|mscorlib.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|eu|[email protected],version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="7cec85d7bea7798e",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="eu" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>]?Icx_M)Z=H}$wJ}UeQ3?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|eu|system.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|eu|[email protected],version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="7cec85d7bea7798e",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="eu" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>$k$-_0Y4C99qF~A89KhB?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|fi|Microsoft.VisualBasic.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|fi|[email protected]ces,version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="31bf3856ad364e35",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="fi" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>uc)W('wC*9sMo'aedf!C?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|fi|mscorlib.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|fi|[email protected],version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="7cec85d7bea7798e",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="fi" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>9PMpF.aj4AR{@AP`k+Fj?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|fi|system.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|fi|[email protected],version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="7cec85d7bea7798e",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="fi" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>M(%!wspI`9wEOmB}'CtC?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|fr|Microsoft.VisualBasic.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|fr|[email protected]ces,version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="31bf3856ad364e35",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="fr" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>)66Ad*[email protected],7Xq?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|fr|mscorlib.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|fr|[email protected],version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="7cec85d7bea7798e",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="fr" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>!?T{-6tGK9^S^C,uoa`G?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|fr|system.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|fr|[email protected],version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="7cec85d7bea7798e",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="fr" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>o48c$2UgL9KI3!sx'g(h?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|he|Microsoft.VisualBasic.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|he|[email protected]sic.resources,version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="31bf3856ad364e35",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="he" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>mvd6b3^op=9}I`dzQ,HG?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|he|mscorlib.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|he|[email protected],version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="7cec85d7bea7798e",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="he" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>[email protected]@Ka?77Whwx^?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|he|system.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|he|[email protected],version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="7cec85d7bea7798e",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="he" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>m9+o&u,.x=`B=-u'a14u?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|hr|Microsoft.VisualBasic.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|hr|[email protected]ces,version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="31bf3856ad364e35",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="hr" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>2{c%sCp[[email protected]?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|hr|mscorlib.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|hr|[email protected],version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="7cec85d7bea7798e",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="hr" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>ar`v&*nLb8w9n6ikEOG+?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|hr|system.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|hr|[email protected],version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="7cec85d7bea7798e",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="hr" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>3n(NkG(ha9G$`mz*xIpX?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|hu|Microsoft.VisualBasic.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|hu|[email protected]ces,version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="31bf3856ad364e35",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="hu" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>aIO[Bijb^=`SO)dn?E0d?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|hu|mscorlib.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|hu|[email protected],version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="7cec85d7bea7798e",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="hu" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>2wv*mB}[email protected]?dpwE5[0t?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|hu|system.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|hu|[email protected],version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="7cec85d7bea7798e",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="hu" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>}jf0yhoZ~8p&l_98JmWQ?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|id|Microsoft.VisualBasic.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|id|[email protected]ces,version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="31bf3856ad364e35",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="id" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>5tAeG&I*b=]f'MO.E7rA?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|id|mscorlib.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|id|[email protected],version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="7cec85d7bea7798e",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="id" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>I7H.!NVkQA_ZFqhe!)8B?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|id|system.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|id|[email protected],version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="7cec85d7bea7798e",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="id" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>[email protected]_dsaAG?-%V_Q)yZ?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|it|Microsoft.VisualBasic.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|it|[email protected]ces,version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="31bf3856ad364e35",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="it" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>[%Gg-Ic3=9-oI1*^vfMs?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|it|mscorlib.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|it|[email protected],version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="7cec85d7bea7798e",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="it" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>dc?zr]hMW9_YA9&Q[uP1?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|it|system.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|it|[email protected],version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="7cec85d7bea7798e",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="it" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>[email protected]?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|ja|Microsoft.VisualBasic.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|ja|[email protected]ces,version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="31bf3856ad364e35",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="ja" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>{QRXkTI!x=0(}x_NHIUz?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|ja|mscorlib.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|ja|[email protected],version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="7cec85d7bea7798e",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="ja" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>7jm0VH1N)AkfRyPhAHeW?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|ja|system.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|ja|[email protected],version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="7cec85d7bea7798e",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="ja" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>u0e!j=,9w8EWXz[D9L-l?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|ko|Microsoft.VisualBasic.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|ko|[email protected]ces,version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="31bf3856ad364e35",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="ko" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>3UXT0sg=)9Kc!sF'n8B8?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|ko|mscorlib.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|ko|[email protected],version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="7cec85d7bea7798e",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="ko" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>aygRhAVVw9IXp6&B0oL9?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|ko|system.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|ko|[email protected],version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="7cec85d7bea7798e",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="ko" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>cn1Mn=!6t9_M8'!qGiKw?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|lt|Microsoft.VisualBasic.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|lt|[email protected]ces,version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="31bf3856ad364e35",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="lt" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>$NLyDBGc)@+r9(1%8-gg?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|lt|mscorlib.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|lt|[email protected],version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="7cec85d7bea7798e",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="lt" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>gK=vfE+z6=t02mlWwa?&?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|lt|system.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|lt|[email protected],version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="7cec85d7bea7798e",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="lt" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>bC)Cd]+^[email protected]_W{0u56zJ!?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|lv|Microsoft.VisualBasic.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|lv|[email protected]ces,version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="31bf3856ad364e35",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="lv" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>%}uVB?gZn9B_xJxrm$,X?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|lv|mscorlib.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|lv|[email protected],version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="7cec85d7bea7798e",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="lv" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>ekxL^@-yv9+=5CxQUjYf?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|lv|system.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|lv|[email protected],version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="7cec85d7bea7798e",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="lv" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>KwmFiYZ1!9i*u6%&0%].?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|ms|Microsoft.VisualBasic.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|ms|[email protected]ces,version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="31bf3856ad364e35",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="ms" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>J6(ytW0+Z8+z5iSsq~!$?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|ms|mscorlib.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|ms|[email protected],version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="7cec85d7bea7798e",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="ms" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>&ZdL?CziJA'(M`ae}uo*?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|ms|system.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|ms|[email protected],version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="7cec85d7bea7798e",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="ms" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>,b$4sQa~2=!)oH(3W]Nb?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|nl|Microsoft.VisualBasic.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|nl|[email protected]ces,version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="31bf3856ad364e35",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="nl" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>,[email protected][SyL!V!g`?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|nl|mscorlib.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|nl|[email protected],version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="7cec85d7bea7798e",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="nl" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>Rm]JqO=wa?sm0'AHL8kx?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|nl|system.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|nl|[email protected],version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="7cec85d7bea7798e",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="nl" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>C1RS?Y_7O9h*sBTa]CNw?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|no|Microsoft.VisualBasic.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|no|[email protected]ces,version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="31bf3856ad364e35",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="no" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>9aA6AqZDk94$(RAuyOUt?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|no|mscorlib.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|no|[email protected],version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="7cec85d7bea7798e",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="no" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>2&EIuf%89A8Q+EyaGQ$W?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|no|system.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|no|[email protected],version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="7cec85d7bea7798e",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="no" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>C!`0beaea9!~{ODTdVGF?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|pl|Microsoft.VisualBasic.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|pl|[email protected]ces,version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="31bf3856ad364e35",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="pl" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>[EV)uiOXr?t9j9b90OE*?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|pl|mscorlib.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|pl|[email protected],version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="7cec85d7bea7798e",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="pl" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>5*'Knm}_`AH-1)nz!5d9?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|pl|system.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|pl|[email protected],version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="7cec85d7bea7798e",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="pl" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>)7Tz&w8*l?kUzG2.lgJ2?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|pt-BR|Microsoft.VisualBasic.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|pt-BR|[email protected]ces,version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="31bf3856ad364e35",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="pt-BR" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>@I+cEoY=6ApxCYau0eVL?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|pt-BR|mscorlib.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|pt-BR|[email protected],version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="7cec85d7bea7798e",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="pt-BR" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>[email protected](nm?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|pt-BR|system.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|pt-BR|[email protected],version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="7cec85d7bea7798e",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="pt-BR" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>N$V70`k][email protected]~r&WVI^7k?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|pt|Microsoft.VisualBasic.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|pt|[email protected]ces,version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="31bf3856ad364e35",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="pt" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>Yib&dcN(x?Ce*?F8{_a5?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|pt|mscorlib.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|pt|[email protected],version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="7cec85d7bea7798e",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="pt" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>sP&MBo?1i9~5RH2h!Df0?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|pt|system.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|pt|[email protected],version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="7cec85d7bea7798e",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="pt" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>eLRl8F+&j9'+PR[@RD6.?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|ro|Microsoft.VisualBasic.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|ro|[email protected]ces,version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="31bf3856ad364e35",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="ro" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>]nVL[)ZmK=hU64{2V&[email protected]?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|ro|mscorlib.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|ro|[email protected],version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="7cec85d7bea7798e",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="ro" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>'g2{Z*biE?DetSR1=%d)?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|ro|system.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|ro|[email protected],version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="7cec85d7bea7798e",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="ro" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>w[Y]t)335A7TQzqMT6DF?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|ru|Microsoft.VisualBasic.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|ru|[email protected]ces,version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="31bf3856ad364e35",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="ru" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>?l]SRtE]6APt}zKRd'Mh?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|ru|mscorlib.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|ru|[email protected],version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="7cec85d7bea7798e",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="ru" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>.lIOIGi`K9BIUY&yzUH(?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|ru|system.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|ru|[email protected],version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="7cec85d7bea7798e",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="ru" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>$4G,[OyNj8jJ]ESHjLN^?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|sk|Microsoft.VisualBasic.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|sk|[email protected]ces,version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="31bf3856ad364e35",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="sk" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>u~7Ecp8C7Aa]Aw[cB??&?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|sk|mscorlib.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|sk|[email protected],version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="7cec85d7bea7798e",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="sk" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>D,nR'XWgn9m{b&5aJ~5^?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|sk|system.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|sk|[email protected],version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="7cec85d7bea7798e",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="sk" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>[email protected]!5Xs^Hlv0?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|sl|Microsoft.VisualBasic.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|sl|[email protected]ces,version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="31bf3856ad364e35",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="sl" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>BNo_LW=3~=4cx.6b.c^J?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|sl|mscorlib.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|sl|[email protected],version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="7cec85d7bea7798e",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="sl" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>rrlpmbeLa=b^@w)60zA6?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|sl|system.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|sl|[email protected],version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="7cec85d7bea7798e",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="sl" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>IK%+m%Ie1AQvew6f{C[r?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|sr-Cyrl-CS|Microsoft.VisualBasic.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|sr-Cyrl-CS|[email protected]ces,version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="31bf3856ad364e35",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="sr-Cyrl-CS" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>~PNLbFzVz??R8p(wzemg?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|sr-Cyrl-CS|mscorlib.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|sr-Cyrl-CS|[email protected],version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="7cec85d7bea7798e",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="sr-Cyrl-CS" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>}8nmL~!zl=!}JS'0iLiA?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|sr-Cyrl-CS|system.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|sr-Cyrl-CS|[email protected],version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="7cec85d7bea7798e",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="sr-Cyrl-CS" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>2w]8%cu`_=$Evf%kj5(w?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|sr-Latn-CS|Microsoft.VisualBasic.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|sr-Latn-CS|[email protected]ces,version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="31bf3856ad364e35",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="sr-Latn-CS" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>0pnK&KOAY?z8ICDMYM-1?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|sr-Latn-CS|mscorlib.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|sr-Latn-CS|[email protected],version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="7cec85d7bea7798e",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="sr-Latn-CS" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>^?w'[email protected]+s?'-IyY]ObJZ?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|sr-Latn-CS|system.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|sr-Latn-CS|[email protected],version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="7cec85d7bea7798e",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="sr-Latn-CS" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>B3kE?$*[email protected]^BtSl*q~hK?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|sv|Microsoft.VisualBasic.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|sv|[email protected]ces,version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="31bf3856ad364e35",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="sv" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>S!L%Lqb%[email protected]?&Hujy-?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|sv|mscorlib.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|sv|[email protected],version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="7cec85d7bea7798e",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="sv" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>pzSb3f.mH9'Atv,3V!U'?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|sv|system.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|sv|[email protected],version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="7cec85d7bea7798e",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="sv" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>C9KdiQ_%F?G$V?amt+yh?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|th|Microsoft.VisualBasic.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|th|[email protected]ces,version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="31bf3856ad364e35",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="th" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>_]W!Uu3jy=iaE&GfzvX)?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|th|mscorlib.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|th|[email protected],version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="7cec85d7bea7798e",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="th" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>A'laI-.zj8St9YuOUWB.?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|th|system.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|th|[email protected],version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="7cec85d7bea7798e",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="th" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>,fD&tAz~5=(3?[iY%?iD?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|tr|Microsoft.VisualBasic.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|tr|[email protected]ces,version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="31bf3856ad364e35",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="tr" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>[email protected]*[w2$?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|tr|mscorlib.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|tr|[email protected],version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="7cec85d7bea7798e",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="tr" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>[email protected]]cfH^p9)KlaAC~DTK?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|tr|system.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|tr|[email protected],version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="7cec85d7bea7798e",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="tr" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>`Rbrs_.~z=U!82]c`rv-?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|uk|Microsoft.VisualBasic.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|uk|[email protected]ces,version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="31bf3856ad364e35",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="uk" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>3c([email protected]?kp-_S9?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|uk|mscorlib.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|uk|[email protected],version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="7cec85d7bea7798e",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="uk" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>*Zf5MFX]F9[[email protected]?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|uk|system.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|uk|[email protected],version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="7cec85d7bea7798e",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="uk" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>uLND8C+Zu?I{9^W[ES%y?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|vi|Microsoft.VisualBasic.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|vi|[email protected]ces,version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="31bf3856ad364e35",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="vi" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>fAo9(%[email protected]~`@IO?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|vi|mscorlib.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|vi|[email protected],version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="7cec85d7bea7798e",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="vi" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>y2D53b97_9`VL~N~97.Y?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|vi|system.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|vi|[email protected],version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="7cec85d7bea7798e",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="vi" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>jGO75F3kb=?4e7iJ.X3Q?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|zh-Hans|Microsoft.VisualBasic.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|zh-Hans|[email protected]ces,version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="31bf3856ad364e35",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="zh-Hans" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>DYG9MeFddA^%U!aa0*Ys?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|zh-Hans|mscorlib.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|zh-Hans|[email protected],version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="7cec85d7bea7798e",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="zh-Hans" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>$H~l!+OPi9-^pe^k[WtT?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|zh-Hans|system.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|zh-Hans|[email protected],version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="7cec85d7bea7798e",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="zh-Hans" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>n8mBil{Pc9zRghU3%!we?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|zh-Hant|Microsoft.VisualBasic.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|zh-Hant|[email protected]ces,version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="31bf3856ad364e35",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="zh-Hant" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>.pIq,b6d*?9J6HkN`%LP?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|zh-Hant|mscorlib.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|zh-Hant|[email protected],version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="7cec85d7bea7798e",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="zh-Hant" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>DK-7+tDS(A}V'zEvvx3y?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|zh-Hant|system.resources.dll 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.50524.0|zh-Hant|[email protected],version="2.0.5.0",publicKeyToken="7cec85d7bea7798e",processorArchitecture="MSIL",fileVersion="4.0.50524.0",culture="zh-Hant" 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.50524.0>_qni!I~=l9}hWWb[yH-X?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Features\D7314F9862C648A4DB8BE2A5B47BE100 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Features\[email protected] 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Features\[email protected] 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Patches\44D51B2A7D3B696448850A89C682FA0D 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Patches\44D51B2A7D3B696448850A89C682FA0D\SourceList 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Patches\44D51B2A7D3B696448850A89C682FA0D\[email protected] Silverlight.msp
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Patches\44D51B2A7D3B696448850A89C682FA0D\[email protected] n;1;c:\21f0edfe0432da181a3e\
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Patches\44D51B2A7D3B696448850A89C682FA0D\SourceList\Media 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Patches\44D51B2A7D3B696448850A89C682FA0D\SourceList\[email protected] Microsoft's Silverlight Installation [1]
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Patches\44D51B2A7D3B696448850A89C682FA0D\SourceList\[email protected] ;
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Patches\44D51B2A7D3B696448850A89C682FA0D\SourceList\Net 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Patches\44D51B2A7D3B696448850A89C682FA0D\SourceList\[email protected] c:\21f0edfe0432da181a3e\
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Products\D7314F9862C648A4DB8BE2A5B47BE100 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Products\[email protected] Microsoft Silverlight
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Products\[email protected] B57A12A57D85632429F8DA1D871C6479
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Products\[email protected] 1033
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Products\[email protected] 67159388
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Products\[email protected] 1
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Products\[email protected] 388
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Products\[email protected] c:\WINDOWS\Installer\{89F4137D-6C26-4A84-BDB8-2E5A4BB71E00}\ARPIcon
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Products\[email protected] 0
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Products\[email protected] 0
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Products\[email protected] :?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Products\D7314F9862C648A4DB8BE2A5B47BE100\Patches 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Products\D7314F9862C648A4DB8BE2A5B47BE100\[email protected]







ldTocurrent;:#oldTocurrent
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Products\D7314F9862C648A4DB8BE2A5B47BE100\[email protected] 44D51B2A7D3B696448850A89C682FA0D?
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Products\D7314F9862C648A4DB8BE2A5B47BE100\SourceList 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Products\D7314F9862C648A4DB8BE2A5B47BE100\[email protected] silverlight.msi
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Products\D7314F9862C648A4DB8BE2A5B47BE100\[email protected] n;1;c:\21f0edfe0432da181a3e\
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Products\D7314F9862C648A4DB8BE2A5B47BE100\SourceList\Media 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Products\D7314F9862C648A4DB8BE2A5B47BE100\SourceList\[email protected] Microsoft's Silverlight Installation [1]
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Products\D7314F9862C648A4DB8BE2A5B47BE100\SourceList\[email protected] ;1
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Products\D7314F9862C648A4DB8BE2A5B47BE100\SourceList\Net 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Products\D7314F9862C648A4DB8BE2A5B47BE100\SourceList\[email protected] c:\21f0edfe0432da181a3e\
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\UpgradeCodes\4AE2841C3D7016247914C7DE6E8A2CA5 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\UpgradeCodes\[email protected]0 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{1FB839CC-116C-4C9B-AE8E-3DBB6496E326} 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{1FB839CC-116C-4C9B-AE8E-3DBB6496E326}@ IAgControl
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{1FB839CC-116C-4C9B-AE8E-3DBB6496E326}\ProxyStubClsid 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{1FB839CC-116C-4C9B-AE8E-3DBB6496E326}\[email protected] {00020424-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{1FB839CC-116C-4C9B-AE8E-3DBB6496E326}\ProxyStubClsid32 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{1FB839CC-116C-4C9B-AE8E-3DBB6496E326}\[email protected] {00020424-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{1FB839CC-116C-4C9B-AE8E-3DBB6496E326}\TypeLib 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{1FB839CC-116C-4C9B-AE8E-3DBB6496E326}\[email protected] {283C8576-0726-4DBC-9609-3F855162009A}
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{1FB839CC-116C-4C9B-AE8E-3DBB6496E326}\[email protected] 4.0
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{EE38D0F1-5AE3-408C-A6BF-8410E645F376} 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{EE38D0F1-5AE3-408C-A6BF-8410E645F376}@ IAgObject
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{EE38D0F1-5AE3-408C-A6BF-8410E645F376}\ProxyStubClsid 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{EE38D0F1-5AE3-408C-A6BF-8410E645F376}\[email protected] {00020424-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{EE38D0F1-5AE3-408C-A6BF-8410E645F376}\ProxyStubClsid32 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{EE38D0F1-5AE3-408C-A6BF-8410E645F376}\[email protected] {00020424-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{EE38D0F1-5AE3-408C-A6BF-8410E645F376}\TypeLib 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{EE38D0F1-5AE3-408C-A6BF-8410E645F376}\[email protected] {283C8576-0726-4DBC-9609-3F855162009A}
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{EE38D0F1-5AE3-408C-A6BF-8410E645F376}\[email protected] 4.0
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\MIME\Database\Content Type\application/x-silverlight 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\MIME\Database\Content Type\application/[email protected] {DFEAF541-F3E1-4c24-ACAC-99C30715084A}
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\MIME\Database\Content Type\application/x-silverlight-2 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\MIME\Database\Content Type\application/[email protected] {DFEAF541-F3E1-4c24-ACAC-99C30715084A}
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{1EA4DBF0-3C3B-11CF-810C-00AA00389B71}\1.1\0\[email protected] C:\WINDOWS\system32\oleacc.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{283C8576-0726-4DBC-9609-3F855162009A} 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{283C8576-0726-4DBC-9609-3F855162009A}\4.0 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{283C8576-0726-4DBC-9609-3F855162009A}\[email protected] AgControl 4.0 Type Library
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{283C8576-0726-4DBC-9609-3F855162009A}\4.0\0 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{283C8576-0726-4DBC-9609-3F855162009A}\4.0\0\win32 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{283C8576-0726-4DBC-9609-3F855162009A}\4.0\0\[email protected] c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\npctrl.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{283C8576-0726-4DBC-9609-3F855162009A}\4.0\FLAGS 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{283C8576-0726-4DBC-9609-3F855162009A}\4.0\[email protected] 0
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{283C8576-0726-4DBC-9609-3F855162009A}\4.0\HELPDIR 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{283C8576-0726-4DBC-9609-3F855162009A}\4.0\[email protected] c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.50524.0\
Reg HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F}\[email protected] 389
Reg HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E}\[email protected] 559
Reg HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{D2F8F919-690B-4EA2-9FA7-A203D1E04F75}\[email protected] 518
Reg HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\ShellNoRoam\Bags\1\[email protected](1).y 1
Reg HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\ShellNoRoam\Bags\29\[email protected](1).left 261
Reg HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\ShellNoRoam\Bags\29\[email protected](1).top 374
Reg HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\ShellNoRoam\Bags\29\[email protected](1).right 1205
Reg HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\ShellNoRoam\Bags\29\[email protected](1).bottom 900
Reg HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\ShellNoRoam\Bags\29\[email protected](1).y 300
Reg HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\ShellNoRoam\Bags\3\[email protected](1).left 261
Reg HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\ShellNoRoam\Bags\3\[email protected](1).top 374
Reg HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\ShellNoRoam\Bags\3\[email protected](1).right 1205
Reg HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\ShellNoRoam\Bags\3\[email protected](1).bottom 900
Reg HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\ShellNoRoam\Bags\33\[email protected](1).y 44
Reg HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\ShellNoRoam\Bags\4\[email protected](1).left 596
Reg HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\ShellNoRoam\Bags\4\[email protected](1).top 0
Reg HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\ShellNoRoam\Bags\4\[email protected](1).right 1396
Reg HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\ShellNoRoam\Bags\4\[email protected](1).bottom 600
Reg HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\ShellNoRoam\Bags\829\[email protected](1).x -32000
Reg HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\ShellNoRoam\Bags\829\[email protected](1).y -32000
Reg HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\ShellNoRoam\Bags\829\[email protected](1).left 7
Reg HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\ShellNoRoam\Bags\829\[email protected](1).top 273
Reg HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\ShellNoRoam\Bags\829\[email protected](1).right 807
Reg HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\ShellNoRoam\Bags\829\[email protected](1).bottom 873
Reg HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\ShellNoRoam\Bags\845\[email protected](1).x -32000
Reg HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\ShellNoRoam\Bags\845\[email protected](1).y -32000
Reg HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\ShellNoRoam\Bags\845\[email protected](1).left 7
Reg HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\ShellNoRoam\Bags\845\[email protected](1).top 273
Reg HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\ShellNoRoam\Bags\845\[email protected](1).right 807
Reg HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\ShellNoRoam\Bags\845\[email protected](1).bottom 873

---- EOF - GMER 1.0.15 ----

Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.46
www.malwarebytes.org

Database version: 4260

Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3
Internet Explorer 8.0.6001.18702

6/30/2010 11:52:39 AM
mbam-log-2010-06-30 (11-52-39).txt

Scan type: Full scan (C:\|)
Objects scanned: 191867
Time elapsed: 2 hour(s), 12 minute(s), 53 second(s)

Memory Processes Infected: 0
Memory Modules Infected: 0
Registry Keys Infected: 0
Registry Values Infected: 0
Registry Data Items Infected: 0
Folders Infected: 0
Files Infected: 0

Memory Processes Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Values Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Data Items Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Folders Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Files Infected:
(No malicious items detected)


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

I do suspect a rootkit there

Delete any existing version of ComboFix you have sitting on your desktop
*Please read and follow all these instructions very carefully*​
Download ComboFix from *Here* to your Desktop.

***Note: It is important that it is saved directly to your desktop and run from the desktop and not any other folder on your computer***
--------------------------------------------------------------------
1. Close/disable all anti virus and anti malware programs so they do not interfere with the running of ComboFix.


*Very Important!* *Temporarily disable* your *anti-virus* and *anti-malware* real-time protection and any *script blocking components of them or your firewall*_* before* _performing a scan. They can interfere with ComboFix or remove some of its embedded files which may cause _"unpredictable results" or stop combofix running at all_
Click on *THIS LINK * to see instructions on how to temporarily disable many security programs while running combofix. The list does not cover every program. If yours is not listed and you don't know how to disable it, please ask.
*Remember to re enable the protection again after combofix has finished*
--------------------------------------------------------------------
2. Close any open browsers and any other programs you might have running 
Double click on *combofix.exe* & follow the prompts.​If you are using windows XP It might display a pop up saying that "Recovery console is not installed, do you want to install?"
Please select yes & let it download the files it needs to do this 
When finished, it will produce a report for you. 
Please post the *"C:\ComboFix.txt" * for further review

*****Note: Do not mouseclick combofix's window while it's running. That may cause it to stall or freeze *****

Note: ComboFix may reset a number of Internet Explorer's settings, including making it the default browser.
Note: Combofix prevents autorun of ALL CDs, floppies and USB devices to assist with malware removal & increase security. If this is an issue or makes it difficult for you -- please tell us when you reply. Read  HERE  why we disable autoruns

*Please do not install any new programs or update anything (always allow your antivirus/antispyware to update) unless told to do so while we are fixing your problem. If combofix alerts to a new version and offers to update, please let it. It is essential we always use the latest version. *

Please tell us if it has cured the problems or if there are any outstanding issues


----------

